# XenForo Bug Reports



## Mike Lang

Please post bugs you find here.

Please note - this is not for feature requests, Tapatalk usage, "How do I", etc.

Bugs reports only please.

Thanks


----------



## hefe

This may not be a bug, just an undesired feature. But, can I have the box with my user stats go away in the right hand margin? It is squashing in the content of the thread unnecessarily. And I really don't need to see myself there.


----------



## Mike Lang

Feature requests will get looked into after all bugs are squashed.


----------



## ellinj

Makes room for the ads.  Btw, is there still an option to subscribe to remove them?


----------



## heySkippy

How do I turn off the avatars?


----------



## TriBruin

ellinj said:


> Makes room for the ads.  Btw, is there still an option to subscribe to remove them?


That was going to be my question? Will Ads be removed for TC Members?


----------



## Mike Lang

heySkippy said:


> How do I turn off the avatars?


You can kill sigs, but not avatars.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?account/preferences

You can also edit your alerts here - http://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?account/alert-preferences


----------



## Adam1115

No HTTPS?


----------



## astrohip

I use formatting, such as COLOR, in CODE posts. But they didn't translate properly. Here's an example:

Daily Ratings thread


----------



## jsmeeker

Is the issue with Go To First Read post going back to September a bug? Or is it related to the indexing ?


----------



## Mike Lang

You might need to mark the site as read to reset the markers.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Bug Report: When viewing a thread with a poll, when I vote in the poll, I get the following error:

*The following error occurred:*
You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.

It's possible the error is related to the fact that I've already voted in this poll, but if that's the case, then why is it showing me the selections with check boxes rather than showing me the results?

This happened on a couple of different poll threads in the political sub-forum, such as "How/When Will You Vote?" and "What Will Trump Do After the Election."


----------



## Mike Lang

Poll data doesn't seem to have populated yet. I voted in an old poll just now, but it shows as the only vote ever cast.


----------



## David Bott

hefe said:


> This may not be a bug, just an undesired feature. But, can I have the box with my user stats go away in the right hand margin? It is squashing in the content of the thread unnecessarily. And I really don't need to see myself there.
> 
> View attachment 26738


Sorry to say that even if it was removable, the formatting would still be the same and it will not expand. Sorry to see you blocking ads with a program.


----------



## David Bott

astrohip said:


> I use formatting, such as COLOR, in CODE posts. But they didn't translate properly. Here's an example:
> 
> Daily Ratings thread


Sorry, some things just can not be converted.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Mike Lang said:


> Poll data doesn't seem to have populated yet. I voted in an old poll just now, but it shows as the only vote ever cast.


I'm guessing that was a poll you had not previously voted in. I think the error I got was because the polls I was trying to vote in were polls I already voted in. I assumed the poll results had been reset, which is why I was given the option to vote rather than see the results, but the error seems to tell me that the site knows I already voted in that poll, even though the poll data has not populated yet.


----------



## Mike Lang

That would be my best guess until indexing is complete.


----------



## hefe

David Bott said:


> Sorry to say that even if it was removable, the formatting would still be the same and it will not expand. Sorry to see you blocking ads with a program.


Just hiding them with CSS. My understanding was that they still load.


----------



## Mike Lang

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm guessing that was a poll you had not previously voted in. I think the error I got was because the polls I was trying to vote in were polls I already voted in. I assumed the poll results had been reset, which is why I was given the option to vote rather than see the results, but the error seems to tell me that the site knows I already voted in that poll, even though the poll data has not populated yet.


Check that poll again please. They're populated now.


----------



## foghorn2

So far so good! Looks a bit like the Steve Hoffman Forums. NICE!


----------



## DevdogAZ

Mike Lang said:


> Check that poll again please. They're populated now.


Yep. They're fixed. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Lang

ellinj said:


> Makes room for the ads.  Btw, is there still an option to subscribe to remove them?


Yes... http://tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?account/upgrades


----------



## David Bott

hefe said:


> Just hiding them with CSS. My understanding was that they still load.


Club member are full width in forums and threads. That was just fixed.


----------



## LoadStar

This is probably more of a feature request than a bug, but for me, the site all around feels like it displays far "bigger" than the old one, specifically w.r.t. text. I dropped my browser zoom to 90%, and it immediately felt far more similar to the old site. I'd like it if the site were to display this way normally, without having to adjust my browser's zoom (since I often access the site from multiple machines).


----------



## Mike Lang

Still same text size as AVS Forum which was identical to TCF until today.


----------



## LoadStar

Hmm. I don't know... everything definitely feels larger to me, and I know I don't typically play around with my browser zoom. Might not be font size specifically, although I would swear that's it... but something definitely makes everything feel way too large and spread out.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I just viewed a post in the Political Sub-forum on my phone (iOS) and there was an ad for Tyson's Any'tizers Popcorn Chicken that was right in the middle of the thread and covering up the text I was trying to read. If I turned my phone to landscape, then the formatting was correct and the ad wasn't covering anything up. This was in the "Why do businesses post political signs?" thread.


----------



## Mike Lang

LoadStar said:


> Hmm. I don't know... everything definitely feels larger to me, and I know I don't typically play around with my browser zoom. Might not be font size specifically, although I would swear that's it... but something definitely makes everything feel way too large and spread out.


Same text from you in Xenforo (TCF) at bottom & vB 3 (AVS) at top...


----------



## DevdogAZ

LoadStar said:


> Hmm. I don't know... everything definitely feels larger to me, and I know I don't typically play around with my browser zoom. Might not be font size specifically, although I would swear that's it... but something definitely makes everything feel way too large and spread out.


I don't think it's the text size. I think it's the giant avatar box on the left side of each post that's resulting in tons of blank space for each post unless the post is a huge wall o' text.


----------



## brianp6621

hefe said:


> This may not be a bug, just an undesired feature. But, can I have the box with my user stats go away in the right hand margin? It is squashing in the content of the thread unnecessarily. And I really don't need to see myself there.
> 
> View attachment 26738


I used to be able to RIP the junk on the right side of the screen, but now, even if I RIP that little box, the right 2 inches of the screen is left in blank space. This could really be improved.


----------



## Mike Lang

brianp6621 said:


> I used to be able to RIP the junk on the right side of the screen, but now, even if I RIP that little box, the right 2 inches of the screen is left in blank space. This could really be improved.


Join the TC Club. Support the site & get full width threads. http://tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?account/upgrades


----------



## DevdogAZ

I don't think full width is going to make much difference as long as the avatar box is so big. It's not going to allow much more content on the screen at the same time unless the posts are very long.


----------



## brianp6621

Is there some new way to view your subscribed threads? I found followed threads which seems to be the same thing, but it isn't. The followed threads list is only the last 20 posts which are unread. If everything is read, that list is empty. The old subscribed list just listed all your subscribed threads, read or not, in reverse chronological order by last post. This is my main way of interacting with the forum so I'd like to have that back.


----------



## Mike Lang

brianp6621 said:


> Is there some new way to view your subscribed threads? I found followed threads which seems to be the same thing, but it isn't. The followed threads list is only the last 20 posts which are unread. If everything is read, that list is empty. The old subscribed list just listed all your subscribed threads, read or not, in reverse chronological order by last post. This is my main way of interacting with the forum so I'd like to have that back.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?watched/threads/all


----------



## DevdogAZ

brianp6621 said:


> Is there some new way to view your subscribed threads? I found followed threads which seems to be the same thing, but it isn't. The followed threads list is only the last 20 posts which are unread. If everything is read, that list is empty. The old subscribed list just listed all your subscribed threads, read or not, in reverse chronological order by last post. This is my main way of interacting with the forum so I'd like to have that back.


Click on "Watched Threads" at the top of the page. At the bottom of the list of threads, you'll see "Show all Watched Threads." Click on that and it should take you to a list like you're asking for.


----------



## brianp6621

Mike Lang said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?watched/threads/all


Thanks, I just found that. 
But then I get a checkbox next to each thread, what is that for?


----------



## DevdogAZ

brianp6621 said:


> Thanks, I just found that.
> But then I get a checkbox next to each thread, what is that for?


At the bottom of the list, you can choose whether to get email, etc. for selected threads. You don't have to do anything with it.


----------



## brianp6621

Maybe I'm dense, does Tapatalk no longer work? What do I use to read on mobile now?


----------



## Mike Lang

Posting from Tapatalk right now


----------



## David Bott

brianp6621 said:


> I used to be able to RIP the junk on the right side of the screen, but now, even if I RIP that little box, the right 2 inches of the screen is left in blank space. This could really be improved.


If you are a club member you get no ads and full width of forum sections and threads.


----------



## DevdogAZ

brianp6621 said:


> Maybe I'm dense, does Tapatalk no longer work? What do I use to read on mobile now?


Don't know about Tapatalk (David probably has to enable it behind the scenes), but the mobile skin is actually pretty good to just view from a browser.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

There are a lot of button images missing for me (e.,g., the row of buttons at the top of the Reply box)...they're just little grey boxes with little grey text in them. I see from screen shots others have posted that it's not universal. Any idea of what's causing it for me? Could they come from a server that my ad-blocker doesn't like? (I have tivocommunity.com whitelisted.)


----------



## brianp6621

Mike Lang said:


> Posting from Tapatalk right now


OK, that's good to hear but nothing I do will let me login in again.


----------



## brianp6621

brianp6621 said:


> OK, that's good to hear but nothing I do will let me login in again.


Well for whatever reason I had to unfollow/follow TCF on Tapatalk. Working now


----------



## Mike Lang

Rob Helmerichs said:


> There are a lot of button images missing for me (e.,g., the row of buttons at the top of the Reply box)...they're just little grey boxes with little grey text in them. I see from screen shots others have posted that it's not universal. Any idea of what's causing it for me? Could they come from a server that my ad-blocker doesn't like? (I have tivocommunity.com whitelisted.)


Got a screenshot?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs




----------



## Mike Lang

Yeah you're blocking something. Try different browsers and/or kill off addons to narrow it down.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Where are the images hosted?


----------



## David Bott

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Where are the images hosted?


Here. They are not served else where unless they are being cashed by google distribution services.


----------



## Mike Lang

Probably a javascript issue in your browser.


----------



## David Bott

I made a change, did that do anything?


----------



## ellinj

Mike Lang said:


> Yes... http://tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?account/upgrades


Just paid, probably could make that easier to find.


----------



## spartanstew

Seems like all the youtube videos that were previously embedded in posts aren't any longer.



The Flush said:


>


EDIT: although it appears to be embedded in the quote, but not the actual post


----------



## spartanstew

No more ninja edits?


----------



## David Bott

ellinj said:


> Just paid, probably could make that easier to find.


Hummm...(And thanks)


----------



## DevdogAZ

spartanstew said:


> No more ninja edits?


Yes, you can ninja edit. I think the limit is still 5 minutes. I edited one of my posts after 4 minutes and there was no evidence of the edit. I edited a different one after 7 minutes and it had a little "Last edited a moment ago" notice.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

David Bott said:


> I made a change, did that do anything?


Nope, still the same...

By the way, the Upload a File button is completely missing, although the Post Reply and More Options are there.


----------



## jsmeeker

ellinj said:


> Just paid, probably could make that easier to find.


Me too. TWO YEARS!


----------



## David Bott

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Nope, still the same...
> 
> By the way, the Upload a File button is completely missing, although the Post Reply and More Options are there.


Sorry to say it seems to be on your end. No other reports either.


----------



## Mike Lang

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Nope, still the same...


How many browsers have you tested?


----------



## krkaufman

ellinj said:


> Just paid, probably could make that easier to find.


Mouse-over your user name in the menu bar, and you'll see "Account Upgrades" in the right column, two rows from the bottom.

Also, 5th from the bottom in the left column on the profile page.


----------



## boywaja

I had been running EFF's HTTPS Everywhere plugin to force TC to be in HTTPS. After the upgrade I was seeing poorly formatted text only. 
took me a while to trace it back to HTTPS Everywhere. But I'm back in business now. Just without encryption.


----------



## spartanstew

DevdogAZ said:


> Yes, you can ninja edit. I think the limit is still 5 minutes. I edited one of my posts after 4 minutes and there was no evidence of the edit. I edited a different one after 7 minutes and it had a little "Last edited a moment ago" notice.


Weird, when I first edited the post below, it also said last edited a moment ago. But, it no longer says that.



spartanstew said:


> Seems like all the youtube videos that were previously embedded in posts aren't any longer.
> 
> EDIT: although it appears to be embedded in the quote, but not the actual post


----------



## krkaufman

spartanstew said:


> Seems like all the youtube videos that were previously embedded in posts aren't any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: although it appears to be embedded in the quote, but not the actual post
Click to expand...

Looks like the tag may have changed, from "YT" to "MEDIA=youtube" per BB codes help page, here.


----------



## Fofer

The new mobile skin is EXCELLENT and very functional. It decreases the "need" for a 3rd party app like Tapatalk.

However the TCF logo at the top of the mobile screen is just way too big and takes up almost 1/2 of my smartphone screen (an iPhone 7+!)

Can that logo be made smaller on mobile screens, please? It's the only flaw I can see on an otherwise excellent mobile skin, but it's a bit of a dealbreaker, I'm afraid.


----------



## BrettStah

What's the URL of the logo, by the way? I can't seem to view the source of the page from my iPad. 

(With the URL I can block it with 1Blocker).


----------



## Fofer

Tapatalk is working quite well too -- but every time I enter TCF inside that app (on iOS 10) I see today's update text. Presumably this can be turned off now?


----------



## David Bott

Fofer said:


> The new mobile skin is EXCELLENT and very functional. It decreases the "need" for a 3rd party app like Tapatalk.
> 
> However the TCF logo at the top of the mobile screen is just way too big and takes up almost 1/2 of my smartphone screen (an iPhone 7+!)
> 
> Can that logo be made smaller on mobile screens, please? It's the only flaw I can see on an otherwise excellent mobile skin, but it's a bit of a dealbreaker, I'm afraid.


Thanks for the note on it...I have added it to my list to ask the guy that skinned it.


----------



## BrettStah

Fofer said:


> Tapatalk is working quite well too -- but every time I enter TCF inside that app (on iOS 10) I see today's update text. Presumably this can be turned off now?


Try clearing the cache, under settings.


----------



## David Bott

Fofer said:


> Tapatalk is working quite well too -- but every time I enter TCF inside that app (on iOS 10) I see today's update text. Presumably this can be turned off now?


Hummm...that was the site closed message which only shows when the forum is closed. So not sure why you see that other than made a cached page. One people had to forget TCF then re-add it.


----------



## krkaufman

Any chance the 'aname' BB code will be restored? I've used it a number of times for facilitating linking back to relevant sections of older posts.

e.g. this


----------



## David Bott

krkaufman said:


> Any chance the 'aname' BB code will be restored? I've used it a number of times for facilitating linking back to relevant sections of older posts.
> 
> e.g. this


Sorry, not likely. Even after looking at the post, I stall am not sure what it was used for.


----------



## raebyddet

Kind of a strange bug. I'm on my iPhone on Chrome. If I'm in the political forum in the main section and try to go into the Clinton v trump thread by clicking on a page number, 547 right now, a call prompt opens rather than the thread opening. It doesn't happen for every thread just some of them.


----------



## Fofer

BrettStah said:


> Try clearing the cache, under settings.





David Bott said:


> Hummm...that was the site closed message which only shows when the forum is closed. So not sure why you see that other than made a cached page. One people had to forget TCF then re-add it.


Thanks guys. Clearing cache didn't fix it for me, but "unfollowing" the forum in Tapatalk, and then re-subscribing to it again, did.


----------



## krkaufman

David Bott said:


> Sorry, not likely. Even after looking at the post, I stall am not sure what it was used for.


'k, no worries. Just wanted to know how to proceed.

With the old site, I could have linked to a specific point within a given post using the named anchors, rather than only ever being able to link to a post, itself.

For example, from this post, the following URL would have jumped to a specific point within the linked post:
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10724219#registerminis​... but now it just jumps to the top of the post.

Again, no worries. I'd prefer the feature, but just wanted to know whether to fix the posts or stall.

edit: p.s. This older post provides an excellent example of the value of named anchors, allowing the post's author to facilitate navigation within a more complex post.


----------



## Unbeliever

Funny. There are two Tivocommunity forums. http://tivocommunity.com and http://www.tivocommunity.com, each with their own login cookie. I can log in/out of each one without affecting the other.

(and yes, I started with all TivoCommunity cookies cleared out)

Maybe a redirect to the primary from the secondary is in order.


----------



## Unbeliever

I found that out because I log into the non-www. version but the breadcrumbs link to the www. version. I was about to post a "I keep getting logged out" post, and was gathering info for a more complete bug report before posting.

So not a login bug, really. Just a bit of amusement.


----------



## kdmorse

Unbeliever said:


> Just a bit of amusement.


Since there appear to be many links back and forth between the two, not so amusing as each cross seems to trigger the need for a new login. And people are going to post thread links to whichever version they're in at the time.

Was seemingly randomly annoying until I saw your post, looked at the address bar, and the lightbulb went on.



Unbeliever said:


> Maybe a redirect to the primary from the secondary is in order.


I would tend to agree...


----------



## kdmorse

The https:// version, under firefox, appears to be unable to load the .css file and loads as a series of unordered links and images. I'm going to see if I can dig into why at my end to make sure it's not some strange local problem.

Also, were signatures always this annoying and take up this much space? (I wish I had saved a screenshot). I find the signature block suddenly irritating, and it's my own sig...


----------



## spartanstew

Not a bug, but a question.

On another xenforo forum that I'm on, you can remove sub-forums from individual view and also from functions. For example, right now if I choose "New Posts" from the menu up top, it's going to show all the new posts on every forum. But if I could remove a bunch of forums (that are never visited), it would only show the new posts from the forums I go to.

People that are only here for tivo information, for example, could remove happy hour and tv show talk, etc. Others that don't even have a tivo, could remove those.

Is that a possibility in the future?


----------



## krkaufman

Unbeliever said:


> I found that out because I log into the non-www. version but the breadcrumbs link to the www. version. I was about to post a "I keep getting logged out" post, and was gathering info for a more complete bug report before posting.
> 
> So not a login bug, really.


Eh, it's a minor bug.

But thanks for posting your finding. I was wondering why I had to login a second time, even though it seemed like I *was* logged-in.


----------



## brianp6621

David Bott said:


> Hummm...that was the site closed message which only shows when the forum is closed. So not sure why you see that other than made a cached page. One people had to forget TCF then re-add it.


That's what happened to me.


----------



## Fofer

Previous YouTube embeds, using BBcode, are no longer displaying properly.

On most vBulletin->XenForo migrations I've seen, the admins were able to do a mass text change that formatted them to embed properly.

Here's an example post:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?threads/trump-vs-rosie.543910/










If text strings like "*



*" can get changed across the board to *[ MEDIA=youtube]64YhFQ99a-c[/ MEDIA]* (without the spaces) then they would all start working again.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Super annoying ad. PLEASE disable these ads. It hijacked the page and took me out of TCF.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Minor nit to pick....the icon associated with the website is the default Xenforo one. When I make a link to it on my iPad, it just shows that one. Would be nice to have a TCFone


----------



## Fofer

Auto-embeddeding of YouTube, Vimeo, and (public) Facebook video links is working great.

However, text-based links (i.e. tweets, and public Facebook posts) are not. I'm not sure if that's a bug, or if it's intentional, or if this would be considered a feature request. But I will say that this (free!) plug-in is heartily recommended amongst all XenForo administrators:

s9e Media BBCodes pack

It beautifully solves the media embedding workflow and makes sharing content MUCH easier and more elegant.


----------



## ellinj

DavidTigerFan said:


> Minor nit to pick....the icon associated with the website is the default Xenforo one. When I make a link to it on my iPad, it just shows that one. Would be nice to have a TCFone


Should be easy to drop a fav icon in to the root folder. Hopefully David can do it.


----------



## DancnDude

DavidTigerFan said:


> Minor nit to pick....the icon associated with the website is the default Xenforo one. When I make a link to it on my iPad, it just shows that one. Would be nice to have a TCFone


It looks like the TiVo guy to me.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Can I edit my profile with the mobile skin?


----------



## Fofer

The text at the bottom of each post, that shows the posters' name and the timestamp, is redundant... and just makes each post more cluttered than it needs to be. If a post gets edited, the relevant (new) timestamp is added to the right side of the post.


----------



## Fofer

spartanstew said:


> Not a bug, but a question.
> 
> On another xenforo forum that I'm on, you can remove sub-forums from individual view and also from functions. For example, right now if I choose "New Posts" from the menu up top, it's going to show all the new posts on every forum. But if I could remove a bunch of forums (that are never visited), it would only show the new posts from the forums I go to.
> 
> People that are only here for tivo information, for example, could remove happy hour and tv show talk, etc. Others that don't even have a tivo, could remove those.
> 
> Is that a possibility in the future?


I believe that's customized functionality from a XenForo add-on... the same one that allows for ignoring threads, also allows for ignoring specific sub-forums.

[TH] Ignore More

I agree it would be very much appreciated here.


----------



## IndyJones1023

Hopefully this is simple and I'm glossing over it, but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Gregor

Sometimes getting a 405 when I try to log in.


----------



## JoeKustra

Is there an option to not display the Avatar?


----------



## Mike Lang

No


----------



## eddyj

I have had a couple of 405s. Retrying has then worked.


----------



## eddyj

@David Bott and @Mike Lang, it may be useful to have a post (first one here or a sticky) with all the FAQs we seem to be seeing again and again all over, like turning off avatars (you can't), other colors, etc. That way you would not be seeing the same issues as often. Although people will still miss it and ask anyway.


----------



## IndyJones1023

For some reason my thread got merged into this one and in doing so my title disappeared, so my post makes no sense.

Again, where is the user control panel?


----------



## Mike Lang

usercp is a vB thing. Just click your name top right.


----------



## jlb

This is one change for the better I really like....

Embedding YouTube videos... Just got easier using the "media" embed rather than the convoluted way you had to use the older YT button. This is great!

However, it looks like this means any links done the old way no longer work as they were previously embedded.

...unless there will be a code update to auto translate those???

For instance, here's a video I embedded using the old method...it won't translate:






But here is the same video using the new media embed


----------



## Mike Lang

Yes, already mentioned up thread.


----------



## eddyj

IndyJones1023 said:


> For some reason my thread got merged into this one and in doing so my title disappeared, so my post makes no sense.
> 
> Again, where is the user control panel?





Mike Lang said:


> usercp is a vB thing. Just click your name top right.


For Subscribed Threads which were in UserCP, use Watched Threads link at the top.


----------



## IndyJones1023

Mike Lang said:


> usercp is a vB thing. Just click your name top right.


And how do I see a list of threads I'm subscribed to like in the old UCP?


----------



## DaveMN

Avatars. Big, ugly avatars everywhere. Surely there must be some way to hide them?


----------



## Mike Lang

IndyJones1023 said:


> And how do I see a list of threads I'm subscribed to like in the old UCP?


Watched threads at top.


----------



## Mike Lang

DaveMN said:


> Avatars. Big, ugly avatars everywhere. Surely there must be some way to hide them?


No


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

One thing I miss is the followed-link color. I'm not sure it can even happen the way thread titles are generated in the new software, but on the old board I browsed through the new posts link (with some forums excluded), and I could tell at a glance which threads I had looked at before. That way I could just zip down the list and open the threads in purple. Now, I have to look more carefully at all the thread titles (and I do mean ALL, without being able to exclude forums from the search!), so just browsing the list takes significantly longer.


----------



## IndyJones1023

Mike Lang said:


> Watched threads at top.


Where is "watched threads?"


----------



## DaveMN

For those like me who can't stand the bombardment of avatars, here's what worked for me:

Download an extension for your browser that lets you manipulate CSS. I'm using StyleBot for Chrome: Stylebot
Tell the extension to hide "div.avatarHolder"
Bingo- no more avatars


----------



## Mike Lang




----------



## IndyJones1023

Mike Lang said:


> View attachment 26764


As I showed, that isn't what's on my page. How do I get those menu options?


----------



## Mike Lang

You weren't on the same page - home page, not profile page.


----------



## IndyJones1023

You said to click on my name, which takes me to my profile. Thus the confusion.


----------



## Mike Lang

Click on your name for usercp type settings


----------



## krkaufman

IndyJones1023 said:


> And how do I see a list of threads I'm subscribed to like in the old UCP?


See also the following post, if you want to see ALL subscribed/watched threads, rather than just those that are unread:

View list of ALL watched threads​


----------



## krkaufman

Mike Lang said:


> Click on your name for usercp type settings


I suspect confusion grew from the new forum's default of not-quoting the original post when replying.


----------



## Chuck_IV

It seems like this site is now in magnified view vs all other sites. The fonts are larger and the graphics are larger.

Any way to adjust this? I didn't see anything in preferences.


----------



## Mike Lang

Just from your browser's settings. Some browsers are smart enough to have site specific zoom settings.


----------



## mtnagel

DaveMN said:


> For those like me who can't stand the bombardment of avatars, here's what worked for me:
> 
> Download an extension for your browser that lets you manipulate CSS. I'm using StyleBot for Chrome: Stylebot
> Tell the extension to hide "div.avatarHolder"
> Bingo- no more avatars


Can you be a bit more specific? How do you, "Tell the extension to hide "div.avatarHolder""?


----------



## tem

The giant amount of white space on the right side taking up 25% of the screen is ridiculous. Having the 'stats' box makes even less sense as the same thing is displayed when you post and people don't really care enough about how many posts they have and when they joined to have it displayed *all the time*.

The old site had ads too but it was probably half the size.


----------



## dswallow

JoeKustra said:


> Is there an option to not display the Avatar?


If you install the Stylish add-on I used to recolor the forum, you can add this snippet to the script to remove the avatars from the posts.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?threads/so-you-hate-orange.544597/



Code:


div.avatarHolder
{
    display:none;
}


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Indy...use this link to see your subscribed threads:

www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?watched/threads


----------



## eddyj

tem said:


> The giant amount of white space on the right side taking up 25% of the screen is ridiculous. Having the 'stats' box makes even less sense as the same thing is displayed when you post and people don't really care enough about how many posts they have and when they joined to have it displayed *all the time*.
> 
> The old site had ads too but it was probably half the size.


The stats box (and the ads of course) go away for members, and the space is used for the posts.


----------



## Mike Lang

tem said:


> The giant amount of white space on the right side taking up 25% of the screen is ridiculous. Having the 'stats' box makes even less sense as the same thing is displayed when you post and people don't really care enough about how many posts they have and when they joined to have it displayed *all the time*.
> 
> The old site had ads too but it was probably half the size.


http://tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?account/upgrades


----------



## tem

I don't mind ads and can block the stats box but's still taking up way more space than it used too.


----------



## vertigo235

DavidTigerFan said:


> Indy...use this link to see your subscribed threads:
> 
> www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?watched/threads


But this only shows the "unread" subscribed threads, is there a way to show all your subscribed threads?

Edit: Found it!

http://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?watched/threads/all


----------



## rhuntington3

When I click on this link

http://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?account/

At the top of each page that supposedly takes me to my profile, I get the following error:

*TiVoCommunity Forum - Error *
You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.


----------



## Mike Lang

rhuntington3 said:


> When I click on this link
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?account/
> 
> At the top of each page that supposedly takes me to my profile, I get the following error:
> 
> *TiVoCommunity Forum - Error *
> You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.


Try now please...


----------



## rhuntington3

Mike Lang said:


> Try now please...


Working now, thank you Mike.

Also I'm trying upload a new avatar but it keeps telling me the file size limit is 5.9K. Is that correct?


----------



## Mike Lang

rhuntington3 said:


> Working now, thank you Mike. Also I'm trying upload a new avatar but it keeps telling me the file size limit is 5.9K. Is that correct?


Club permissions didn't import as gracefully. Try the avatar now too.


----------



## RoamioJeff

Since the cutover to the new forum software I seem to not be getting email alerts to new posts in watched (formerly "subscribed") threads. I've been through all my profile and alert settings and everything appears correct there.


----------



## Mike Lang

RoamioJeff said:


> Since the cutover to the new forum software I seem to not be getting email alerts to new posts in watched (formerly "subscribed") threads. I've been through all my profile and alert settings and everything appears correct there.


You might need to reset the read markers. You might also unsub/resub to some as a test.


----------



## rhuntington3

Mike Lang said:


> Club permissions didn't import as gracefully. Try the avatar now too.


Fixed as well! Thank you Mike!


----------



## Chuck_IV

Mike Lang said:


> Just from your browser's settings. Some browsers are smart enough to have site specific zoom settings.


I'm just thinking the default size seems too big in general and I was hoping it would be set more like the size was, prior to the migration.


----------



## DaveMN

mtnagel said:


> Can you be a bit more specific? How do you, "Tell the extension to hide "div.avatarHolder""?


For StyleBot:

Right click on page
Select Stylebot -> Style Element
Click "Edit CSS" button on bottom
Enter this code:


Code:


div.avatarHolder {
  display: none;
}


Click "Save"
Here are all of my current TCF customizations if anyone's interested:


Spoiler: Customizations






Code:


div.sidebar {
    display: none;
}

div.avatarHolder {
    display: none;
}

div.mainContent {
    width: 98%;
    margin: 0 auto;
}

div#logoBlock {
    display: none;
}

.visitorTabs .customLinkOne {
    display: none;
}


----------



## JoeKustra

Maybe it's my old brain, but I thought that when I clicked on a thread it took me to the end (as of this morning). Now there is no page count and it goes to post one. Just me? If so, sorry for the post.


----------



## krkaufman

JoeKustra said:


> Maybe it's my old brain, but I thought that when I clicked on a thread it took me to the end (as of this morning). Now there is no page count and it goes to post one. Just me? If so, sorry for the post.


To jump to the last post you can click on the timestamp under the "Last Message" column, just under the user name. (Once in the thread, you can jump to the first unread post, if applicable, by clicking the "Go to First Unread" button displayed both at the top and bottom of the page, to the right of the page index links.)

p.s. I'd love to see the default behavior for clicking on the thread name be to jump to the first unread post -- rather than post #1 or the last post. This would help with confusion in threads with a lot of activity.


----------



## laria

Fofer said:


> The text at the bottom of each post, that shows the posters' name and the timestamp, is redundant... and just makes each post more cluttered than it needs to be. If a post gets edited, the relevant (new) timestamp is added to the right side of the post.


I disagree that the info is redundant. I posted in the other thread about it a few weeks ago, but the information is very useful if you have scrolled the top of the post with the poster's name and the time posted off the screen already. I find myself often needing to scroll up to see who posted something. If the info is at the bottom, it's already right there.


----------



## BrettStah

Clicking the thread title on watched threads will take you to the first unread post, I think.


----------



## David Bott

*WARNING!!!! * If you make changes using tools etc in your browser, be aware that other things can break. When we make changes or updates, things may not work right for you. I have already had one person compline to me that the site was broken and after 30 mins of me trying to find out what was wrong, then discovered he was using a plug-in suggested on the site and totally messed up his browser and did not know it.

Not that you can't, we just do not want to hear about it later that something does not work.


----------



## David Bott

"p.s. I'd love to see the default behavior for clicking on the thread name be to jump to the first unread post"

As mentioned over and over if you mark ALL as Read, then it will reset your threads. As such, when you click on the TITLE of a thread that has a NEW post in it, you will be taken to the FIRST new post.


----------



## eddyj

krkaufman said:


> p.s. I'd love to see the default behavior for clicking on the thread name be to jump to the first unread post -- rather than post #1 or the last post. This would help with confusion in threads with a lot of activity.


If there are unread posts, clicking on the thread does take you to the first unread. If all or none are read, then it goes to the first post.

I know of another xenforo forum where if you have read the whole thread then the title takes you to the last post, which makes more sense IMO, but I don't know if that required an add-on or something.


----------



## laria

In the new theme, the search box is not positioned correctly in the top bar. It's a bit too low and kinda merges into the area below.

Also the lower orange bar itself does not extend the full width of the page, which looks a little odd, but that is just cosmetic.


----------



## hefe

laria said:


> In the new theme, the search box is not positioned correctly in the top bar. It's a bit too low and kinda merges into the area below.
> 
> Also the lower orange bar itself does not extend the full width of the page, which looks a little odd, but that is just cosmetic.


Yes, I noticed that, and also was just going to say that the Search field is not aligned into the background area. This may or may not be intentionally placed, but I just thought it looked like a bit of a sloppy misalignment.


----------



## JoeKustra

BrettStah said:


> Clicking the thread title on watched threads will take you to the first unread post, I think.


I just learned. Thanks. Too much to process in one day.


----------



## dswallow

laria said:


> In the new theme, the search box is not positioned correctly in the top bar. It's a bit too low and kinda merges into the area below.
> 
> Also the lower orange bar itself does not extend the full width of the page, which looks a little odd, but that is just cosmetic.


I added a shadow to mine. Looks better that way. I think it's intentional that it's partially off the bar, since it pops down from there.


----------



## JETarpon

I am unable to login on mobile. When I give me login info, I get the front page again with the same "Log in or Sign up" button.

I have 2-factor authentication enabled, if that might make a difference. (I don't ever get a 2-factor challenge on mobile)


----------



## BrettStah

David Bott said:


> "p.s. I'd love to see the default behavior for clicking on the thread name be to jump to the first unread post"
> 
> As mentioned over and over if you mark ALL as Read, then it will reset your threads. As such, when you click on the TITLE of a thread that has a NEW post in it, you will be taken to the FIRST new post.


Ah, so that's why it's working fine for me. Shortly after signing into the new site yesterday, I decided to mark the entire forum "read".

I highly recommend it!


----------



## hefe

dswallow said:


> I added a shadow to mine. Looks better that way. I think it's intentional that it's partially off the bar, since it pops down from there.
> 
> View attachment 26775


Cool, I just figured out how to do that with Stylebot...looks MUCH better.


----------



## David Bott

laria said:


> In the new theme, the search box is not positioned correctly in the top bar. It's a bit too low and kinda merges into the area below.
> 
> Also the lower orange bar itself does not extend the full width of the page, which looks a little odd, but that is just cosmetic.


We just moved it.


----------



## Fofer

JETarpon said:


> I am unable to login on mobile. When I give me login info, I get the front page again with the same "Log in or Sign up" button.


Are you using the mobile skin or Tapatalk?

If it's the mobile skin, try www.tivocommunity.com instead of tivocommunity.com... or vice-versa.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Rob Helmerichs said:


> One thing I miss is the followed-link color. I'm not sure it can even happen the way thread titles are generated in the new software, but on the old board I browsed through the new posts link (with some forums excluded), and I could tell at a glance which threads I had looked at before. That way I could just zip down the list and open the threads in purple. Now, I have to look more carefully at all the thread titles (and I do mean ALL, without being able to exclude forums from the search!), so just browsing the list takes significantly longer.


And the purple is back! Sweet!


----------



## Fofer

David Bott said:


> Thanks for the note on it...I have added it to my list to ask the guy that skinned it.


Thanks. Another thing for him to adjust in the mobile skin would be the order in which these toolbar shortcuts appear. I'd say "Watched Threads," "New Posts," and "Watched Forums" should be first, with "Threads You Ignore" and "Forums You Ignore" being last.


----------



## JoeKustra

I miss the location. Adding a second line to signature doesn't work.


----------



## DancnDude

JoeKustra said:


> I miss the location. Adding a second line to signature doesn't work.


Clicking on a username pops up a box with the user's entered location. I know it's a click, but it's easy to find if you want to know.


----------



## eddyj

Not sure if this counts as a bug. I ignored a bunch of forums and they did go away from the mail forum list, but not from the popup navigation forum list.

This picture shows both.


----------



## Mike Lang

JoeKustra said:


> I miss the location. Adding a second line to signature doesn't work.


Check


----------



## Adam1115

I know this is the bug report thread, but I just want to say again how thankful I am for the time and money spent on this upgrade. Working through the kinks is normal and this is a huge improvement.


----------



## krkaufman

David Bott said:


> "p.s. I'd love to see the default behavior for clicking on the thread name be to jump to the first unread post"
> 
> As mentioned over and over if you mark ALL as Read, then it will reset your threads. As such, when you click on the TITLE of a thread that has a NEW post in it, you will be taken to the FIRST new post.


Thanks for the reply. It does, indeed, work as you described. (Not that you needed to be told this.)

I had actually tested that, I thought, several times before posting, but it turns out my assumption for what should happen if fully caught-up was erroneous. I thought I should be dropped at the latest post if I'm fully caught-up -- but the software puts me at the first post (top of the thread).


----------



## Mike Lang

eddyj said:


> Not sure if this counts as a bug. I ignored a bunch of forums and they did go away from the mail forum list, but not from the popup navigation forum list.


I don't believe it's meant to apply to quick nav since it's just a hack to begin with.


----------



## JETarpon

Fofer said:


> Are you using the mobile skin or Tapatalk?
> 
> If it's the mobile skin, try www.tivocommunity.com instead of tivocommunity.com... or vice-versa.


Browser. I'm able to log in on tapatalk. (But tapatalk doesn't seem to handle PMs, so I was trying to log in on mobile skin).

Both immediately redirect to www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php


----------



## Mike Lang

Try alternate browsers to narrow it down.


----------



## Fofer

JETarpon said:


> But tapatalk doesn't seem to handle PMs


Yes it does, there's an 'Inbox' with 'Messages.' When in the forum view, tap the three line icon in the upper right hand corner of the screen.


----------



## Mike Lang

Hover over your name top right - preferences - hide avatars.


----------



## eddyj

Mike Lang said:


> I don't believe it's meant to apply to quick nav since it's just a hack to begin with.


That's why I did not want to call it a bug.  Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## JoeKustra

DancnDude said:


> Clicking on a username pops up a box with the user's entered location. I know it's a click, but it's easy to find if you want to know.


They are so nice. It's back.


----------



## Fofer

I appreciate the new "location" field underneath avatars but if the user's entered location is long, its placement is off (i.e. lower than it should be.)


----------



## JETarpon

Mike Lang said:


> Try alternate browsers to narrow it down.


Ok. It worked in the default Android browser. It's not working in Chrome.


----------



## Fofer

Simple request, can the text string "*:up:*" produce the :thumbsup: icon again please?

I'd venture to guess it's the most used emoji on this site and old posts aren't displaying it correctly right now.


----------



## krkaufman

Fofer said:


> I appreciate the new "location" field underneath avatars but if the user's entered location is long, its placement is off (i.e. lower than it should be.)


One option would be to truncate the location info (yada, yada, y...). If they want to be that creative, put it in a signature.


----------



## Mike Lang

Mobile Chrome works for me in iOS.


----------



## JETarpon

Fofer said:


> Yes it does, there's an 'Inbox' with 'Messages.' When in the forum view, tap the three line icon in the upper right hand corner of the screen.


It never loads the messages.


----------



## krkaufman

Fofer said:


> Simple request, can "*:up:*" produce the :thumbsup: icon again please?
> 
> I'd venture to guess it's the most used emoji on this site and old posts aren't displaying it right now.


Heh, I've always been surprised that was never customized to the appearance of the TiVo 'Thumbs Up' and 'Thumbs Down' icons.


----------



## Fofer

JETarpon said:


> View attachment 26781
> 
> 
> It never loads the messages.


Odd, works fine for me in Tapatalk (on iOS.) Maybe log out and log back in? Clear cache or something?


----------



## Fofer

Clicking these does the same thing. Do we need both?


----------



## JETarpon

Mike Lang said:


> Mobile Chrome works for me in iOS.


OK?


----------



## Hoffer

Fofer said:


> Clicking these does the same thing. Do we need both?


I noticed the lower one just 5 minutes ago. When on someone else's post, it is right next to the Like button. I thought it meant the number of Likes they had until I hovered over it.


----------



## JETarpon

Fofer said:


> Odd, works fine for me in Tapatalk (on iOS.) Maybe log out and log back in? Clear cache or something?


That did it. Thanks.


----------



## krkaufman

Hoffer said:


> I noticed the lower one just 5 minutes ago. When on someone else's post, it is right next to the Like button. I thought it meant the number of Likes they had until I hovered over it.


Yeah, the "+" symbol made me think the same thing, until I hovered over the symbol to see "Permalink."


----------



## BrettStah

JETarpon said:


> View attachment 26781
> 
> 
> It never loads the messages.


I just sent you a test PM to see if the problem is only with old messages, maybe.


----------



## BrettStah

JETarpon said:


> That did it. Thanks.


Nevermind.


----------



## David Bott

Fofer said:


> Clicking these does the same thing. Do we need both?


It is the social share link. No one knew what it was at the top as they did not know it could be clicked as it just looks like the number of the post. That new one was put in as a place holder for a Social Share link when we can.

We can not grow the community if no one shares.


----------



## David Bott

Fofer said:


> Simple request, can the text string "*:up:*" produce the :thumbsup: icon again please?
> 
> I'd venture to guess it's the most used emoji on this site and old posts aren't displaying it correctly right now.


Fixed, thanks.


----------



## laria

Fofer said:


> Clicking these does the same thing. Do we need both?


It's the same thing as having the name at the top and the bottom... not everyone is going to have the entire post on the screen always.


----------



## cherry ghost

I hit "reply" to a post but then chose not to reply and exited the thread. Now that quote is always in the reply box in that thread.


----------



## Fofer

David Bott said:


> Fixed, thanks.


Sweet :up:


----------



## krkaufman

David Bott said:


> It is the social share link. ... That new one was put in as a place holder for a Social Share link when we can.


Ah, thanks for the explanation... which also makes sense of the "+" symbol.


----------



## Fofer

cherry ghost said:


> I hit "reply" to a post but then chose not to reply and exited the thread. Now that quote is always in the reply box in that thread.


It's elegantly saved as a draft in the cloud. So delete the text and it'll go away. Or just leave it be and it'll eventually go away on its own.


----------



## DevdogAZ

cherry ghost said:


> I hit "reply" to a post but then chose not to reply and exited the thread. Now that quote is always in the reply box in that thread.


If you click "Insert Quotes" under the reply box, and then click "Remove" on the quote pop up, that will go away.


----------



## Fofer

Ah, a quoted a reply. I thought cherry ghost was talking about text typed in the post composition window, that was later abandoned.


----------



## ellinj

David Bott said:


> We can not grow the community if no one shares.


I am not sure why it was changed way back ; but you might want to revisit the need for people to be logged in to see Happy Hour. i often find I would share a link with a friend if it didn't require them to be logged in to view it.


----------



## cherry ghost

Yea, it was the quote that wouldn't go away. Since it got there from me hitting "reply", not "quote", there was no "Insert Quotes" option. I had to quote something else, insert the quote, and then manually delete both quotes. 

I've been able to repeat it, so might be a bug.


----------



## Mike Lang

cherry ghost said:


> Yea, it was the quote that wouldn't go away. Since it got there from me hitting "reply", not "quote", there was no "Insert Quotes" option. I had to quote something else, insert the quote, and then manually delete both quotes.
> 
> I've been able to repeat it, so might be a bug.


The reply button from within another post means reply with quote.


----------



## David Bott

Mike Lang said:


> The reply button from within another post means reply with quote.


Sigh.


----------



## krkaufman

I just set a number of forums to "Ignored" and then dropped in to the 'New Posts' view. What's odd is that the first page is *showing only 6 threads*, but just beneath is says:

*"Showing results 1 to 20 of 192"*​
Is this expected? (If the pattern holds, it's been explained somewhere already and I've missed it.)

edit: p.s. *Understood. It's by design.* The ignored threads/posts are simply hidden from display but count towards the "posts per page" limit. Clicking the 'Show Ignored Content" link displays the hidden threads.

(As an aside, it might be an improvement to also include a 'Hide Ignored Content' link to allow toggling between the two views -- and possibly moving both links onto the gray status bar.)


----------



## tem

I know about and did the 'mark all forums read' thing to make it go to the latest unread post in a thread automatically but if I then go and re-select the thread without there being a new post, it goes back to the beginning of the thread, which is different than before and very annoying. 

Can this be fixed ?


----------



## Fofer

tem said:


> I know about and did the 'mark all forums read' thing to make it go to the latest unread post in a thread automatically but if I then go and re-select the thread without there being a new post, it goes back to the beginning of the thread, which is different than before and very annoying.
> 
> Can this be fixed ?


We had that same issue on another Xenforo forum. It was unintuitive and was confusing lots of folks, right after the same vBulletin migration. After getting used to the new UI, users expected that clicking any unread thread title would take them to the first unread post, or if it was fully read, to the last one, so they could submit a new post. They expected to go to the first post only when the entire thread was (new and) fully unread. Made a lot of sense to me, too.

In any case, after a spirited back and forth, we were able to fix it by putting "/unread" on the end of the thread links in our skin's "thread_list" template. Now it works much more intuitively and everyone's happy again.

Dave or Mike, if you'd like me to send over the short snippet of code that made this easy change possible, just let me know.


----------



## cherry ghost

Mike Lang said:


> The reply button from within another post means reply with quote.


Right, and the quote showed in the reply box, but I chose not to reply, exited the thread instead. The next time I came back to that thread the quote was still in the reply box.


----------



## Fofer

David Bott said:


> Mike Lang said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reply button from within another post means reply with quote.
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh.
Click to expand...

Why "sigh?" That seems like intuitive, expected behavior to me.


----------



## David Bott

Fofer said:


> Why "sigh?" That seems like intuitive, expected behavior to me.


It was not a sigh for Mike for sometimes people just get upset without even trying things or saying there is an issue when they do not understand it is by design.


----------



## David Bott

cherry ghost said:


> Right, and the quote showed in the reply box, but I chose not to reply, exited the thread instead. The next time I came back to that thread the quote was still in the reply box.


There is AUTO SAVE DRAFT so you do not loose it with a browser issue or something. It saves what you have it like every one min just in case. It does not know it was a quote you did not use, it just sees it a text.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Fofer

David Bott said:


> It was not a sigh for Mike for sometimes people just get upset without even trying things or saying there is an issue when they do not understand it is by design.


Ah, gotcha. Yes, I understand. All in all, everyone's really happy it seems. This was a great upgrade. Thanks.


----------



## eddyj

Fofer said:


> Thanks. Another thing for him to adjust in the mobile skin would be the order in which these toolbar shortcuts appear. I'd say "Watched Threads," "New Posts," and "Watched Forums" should be first, with "Threads You Ignore" and "Forums You Ignore" being last.


In playing with the mobile skin last night, I totally agree that the order would be more useful as Fofer suggests.


----------



## Inundated

eddyj said:


> In playing with the mobile skin last night, I totally agree that the order would be more useful as Fofer suggests.


It appears to have been fixed, at least this morning.


----------



## ellinj

I have every check box turned off for alerts but yet I am still seeing them appear. Am I missing something?


----------



## eddyj

Inundated said:


> It appears to have been fixed, at least this morning.


It was! Thanks guys!


----------



## Fofer

RoamioJeff said:


> Also, in the old email notifications there used to be a link for a more streamlined loading of target content:
> "NOTICE: If you are a MOBILE USER on a PDA or cell phone, you can access the thread more quickly here: [Link]"
> Does that capability exist in the new system?


No longer necessary as the new forum has adaptive design. When you click the link on a mobile device, you'll get an (optimized) mobile skin on that browser.


----------



## spartanstew

ellinj said:


> I have every check box turned off for alerts but yet I am still seeing them appear. Am I missing something?
> 
> View attachment 26793


Are you subscribed (watch) a specific forum? unwatch it and then re-watch it and the box will come up with alert options for that particular forum


----------



## Mike Lang

ellinj said:


> I have every check box turned off for alerts but yet I am still seeing them appear. Am I missing something?
> 
> View attachment 26793


You have 3 watched forums set to send you alerts. No need to unsub, just adjust your preferences for each one.


----------



## ellinj

Mike Lang said:


> You have 3 watched forums set to send you alerts. No need to unsub, just adjust your preferences for each one.


hmm ok, so the forum specific settings override the ones in the global setting, makes sense..


----------



## cherry ghost

cherry ghost said:


> Right, and the quote showed in the reply box, but I chose not to reply, exited the thread instead. The next time I came back to that thread the quote was still in the reply box.





David Bott said:


> There is AUTO SAVE DRAFT so you do not loose it with a browser issue or something. It saves what you have it like every one min just in case. It does not know it was a quote you did not use, it just sees it a text.
> 
> Hope this helps.


From another thread, in case someone else runs into this.



CraigK said:


> A draft post will follow you around for quite awhile.
> 
> What may not be obvious to users is that to delete the text in a draft, click on the floppy disc icon in the tool bar at the top of the edit window. A drop down menu will open with an option to "Delete Draft".


----------



## tem

is it possible to get a 'Forum Jump' pulldown menu like the old software ? For example, right now to go from the HH to TV area requires 2 clicks instead of just selecting it from the menu that used to be at the top/bottom of each page listing.


----------



## Fofer

tem said:


> is it possible to get a 'Forum Jump' pulldown menu like the old software ? For example, right now to go from the HH to TV area requires 2 clicks instead of just selecting it from the menu that used to be at the top/bottom of each page listing.












also at the bottom right:


----------



## tem

well that's ... intuitive :neutral:


----------



## vertigo235

This is a minor thing but is the 6 box supposed to be cut off like this ?










The same thing happens to the 10 if you advance with that arrow


----------



## Mike Lang

Looks OK here...


----------



## Mike Lang

Even from page 1...


----------



## vertigo235

Mike Lang said:


> Even from page 1...
> 
> View attachment 26808


Weird, yeah it only does it on some pages for me, page 1 it's there, but page 11, no problem.


----------



## Mike Lang

vertigo235 said:


> Weird, yeah it only does it on some pages for me, page 1 it's there, but page 11, no problem.


Even logged in as you it's OK.


----------



## Fofer

looks okay over here too


----------



## Fofer

My gut tells me that's a local browser/cache issue.


----------



## krkaufman

Fofer said:


> My gut tells me that's a local browser/cache issue.


And maybe how the particular browser is handling zooming in/out rendering.


----------



## vertigo235

That must be it, I think my zoom was at 90%


----------



## vertigo235

Yup it's fine at 100%, I had no idea I was at 90%, sorry.


----------



## tim1724

Fofer said:


> also at the bottom right:


Yuck. Lots more clicking and scrolling than is needed with a simple popup menu. Also, it's not there at all in the mobile version.


----------



## hefe

tim1724 said:


> Yuck. Lots more clicking and scrolling than is needed with a simple popup menu. Also, it's not there at all in the mobile version.


It's there on my mobile version.


----------



## Inundated

tim1724 said:


> Yuck. Lots more clicking and scrolling than is needed with a simple popup menu. Also, it's not there at all in the mobile version.


I saw it earlier tonight in the mobile version...


----------



## tim1724

hefe said:


> It's there on my mobile version.


I don't see it at either the top or bottom.


----------



## Mike Lang

Even logged in as you, they're both there in iOS.

Are you using any sort of blocking app? Try a different browser.


----------



## dswallow




----------



## BrettStah

I also see it on an iPhone.


----------



## hefe

tim1724 said:


> I don't see it at either the top or bottom.
> 
> View attachment 26812
> View attachment 26813











Same page on Chrome for Android.


----------



## Inundated

hefe said:


> View attachment 26816
> 
> 
> Same page on Chrome for Android.


Same here, same browser and OS, and I see it.


----------



## tim1724

Mike Lang said:


> Even logged in as you, they're both there in iOS.
> 
> Are you using any sort of blocking app? Try a different browser.


I use Purify. I whitelisted this site and it shows up now.

The old popup menu was still a lot faster for me to navigate, though.


----------



## dylanemcgregor

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but Lastpass won't automatically log me in since the switch. Have to manually click the login button, and then click the dropdown to select my username before it logs me in. A minor annoyance.


----------



## BrettStah

dylanemcgregor said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but Lastpass won't automatically log me in since the switch. Have to manually click the login button, and then click the dropdown to select my username before it logs me in. A minor annoyance.


Make sure you don't lose your password for the forum before doing this, but oftentimes deleting the LastPass entry and making a brand new one will resolve that type of issue.


----------



## hefe

BrettStah said:


> Make sure you don't lose your password for the forum before doing this, but oftentimes deleting the LastPass entry and making a brand new one will resolve that type of issue.


LastPass retains deleted items for 30 days.


----------



## dthmj

In the old software I could click on the number of replies in the thread list and get a list of people that replied to that thread. . Is there a way to do that with the new software?


----------



## dylanemcgregor

BrettStah said:


> Make sure you don't lose your password for the forum before doing this, but oftentimes deleting the LastPass entry and making a brand new one will resolve that type of issue.


Thanks for the suggestion. Just tried this but no dice. Lastpass wouldn't even prompt me to remember the password after I had deleted and logged back on. Had to manually create it. After doing that it's one step easier in that I just have to click the login button and the un and pw are already filled in, just have to click the login button one more time. So saved me a step from before when I had to click in the username box to get the info to fill in.


----------



## sar840t2

BrettStah said:


> Make sure you don't lose your password for the forum before doing this, but oftentimes deleting the LastPass entry and making a brand new one will resolve that type of issue.


Hmm, interesting advice, thanks. This is not happening for me on this site, but it has been happening for me on quite a few other sites. I always assumed it was the site owners and LastPass playing cat-and-mouse, with the site owners trying to force people to remember and actually type the password to their sites.


----------



## spartanstew

dthmj said:


> In the old software I could click on the number of replies in the thread list and get a list of people that replied to that thread. . Is there a way to do that with the new software?


In another xenforo forum I'm on, you just click on the number of replies (which is a link), similar to how it worked before.

That's not working here, so I don't know if it's just something that needs to be activated, or if it's a separate plug in. It is possible though.


----------



## Mike Lang

spartanstew said:


> In another xenforo forum I'm on, you just click on the number of replies (which is a link), similar to how it worked before.
> 
> That's not working here, so I don't know if it's just something that needs to be activated, or if it's a separate plug in. It is possible though.


Separate plug in (and not free) but being looked at.


----------



## Inundated

Not sure if this a bug or something else, but reposting it here in case:

Ad spam hijack


----------



## Dan203

Is the dot next to the thread title suppose to indicate which threads you've posted in? If so it's not working right. It seems to be next to every thread that is unread instead. The bold title already indicates that so it's currently redundant.


----------



## Mike Lang

The dot is to go to first unread. Your avatar in bottom right corner of thread starter's avatar is posted in.


----------



## Fofer

Dan203 said:


> Is the dot next to the thread title suppose to indicate which threads you've posted in?


No. If you've posted in it, you'll see your avatar as a little "badge" on top of the Original Poster's avatar:


----------



## Dan203

Oh. I thought that was some sort of indicator that the OP was a TC Club member, since mine is just a generic TiVo icon.


----------



## eddyj

eddyj said:


> It was! Thanks guys!


Thanks for putting the Watched Threads/Forums first in the list for mobile, it helps a lot. Would it make sense to have the regular skin also have them at the beginning, for consistency? I can handle it either way, it just struck me as inconsistent now.


----------



## DevdogAZ

What would it take to get that "Watched Forums, Watched Threads, New Posts, Search" bar from the top of the page also duplicated at the bottom of the page? I thin that would make navigation easier, and if DB needs any incentive, it would also result in more page views, because instead of hitting the back button to go back to the list of Unread Watched Threads, people would now hit the "Watched Threads" button and it would generate again.


----------



## Fofer

eddyj said:


> Thanks for putting the Watched Threads/Forums first in the list for mobile, it helps a lot. Would it make sense to have the regular skin also have them at the beginning, for consistency? I can handle it either way, it just struck me as inconsistent now.


Yes please, the order of these on the regular skin's toolbar doesn't seem intuitive:


----------



## Inundated

I'm guessing the mobile fix was done by putting them at the end of the desktop links...


----------



## Fofer

DevdogAZ said:


> What would it take to get that "Watched Forums, Watched Threads, New Posts, Search" bar from the top of the page also duplicated at the bottom of the page? I thin that would make navigation easier, and if DB needs any incentive, it would also result in more page views, because instead of hitting the back button to go back to the list of Unread Watched Threads, people would now hit the "Watched Threads" button and it would generate again.


Good suggestion. In the meantime I am getting good use out of this button:


----------



## Inundated

Fofer said:


> Good suggestion. In the meantime I am getting good use out of this button:


Wow, didn't even see that...thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## BrettStah

eddyj said:


> Thanks for putting the Watched Threads/Forums first in the list for mobile, it helps a lot. Would it make sense to have the regular skin also have them at the beginning, for consistency? I can handle it either way, it just struck me as inconsistent now.


+1


----------



## David Bott

dthmj said:


> In the old software I could click on the number of replies in the thread list and get a list of people that replied to that thread. . Is there a way to do that with the new software?


Sorry, it is not part of the software and is a $10US addition. Not sure it really gets used enough.


----------



## David Bott

eddyj said:


> Thanks for putting the Watched Threads/Forums first in the list for mobile, it helps a lot. Would it make sense to have the regular skin also have them at the beginning, for consistency? I can handle it either way, it just struck me as inconsistent now.





Fofer said:


> Yes please, the order of these on the regular skin's toolbar doesn't seem intuitive:





Inundated said:


> I'm guessing the mobile fix was done by putting them at the end of the desktop links...


I moved it back to the RIGHT side as that makes more sense. It is a left or a right thing.

Sorry for the mobile people...I can not set them separately for mobile vs desktop and it makes more sense to have them on the right as this site is used mostly on wider screens then phones. But when we fixed it for that, I did not think about the desktop view so I put it back.


----------



## David Bott

DevdogAZ said:


> What would it take to get that "Watched Forums, Watched Threads, New Posts, Search" bar from the top of the page also duplicated at the bottom of the page? I thin that would make navigation easier, and if DB needs any incentive, it would also result in more page views, because instead of hitting the back button to go back to the list of Unread Watched Threads, people would now hit the "Watched Threads" button and it would generate again.


We tried this and it broke the bottom of the site. We are still looking into it though.


----------



## DevdogAZ

David Bott said:


> I moved it back to the RIGHT side as that makes more sense. It is a left or a right thing.
> 
> Sorry for the mobile people...I can not set them separately for mobile vs desktop and it makes more sense to have them on the right as this site is used mostly on wider screens then phones. But when we fixed it for that, I did not think about the desktop view so I put it back.


I think you misunderstand the request. I suspect Watched Threads and New Posts will be the most used options, followed by Watched Forums. Therefore, these should be on the far left so that in the mobile skin, they don't get shunted to the three-dot "more" menu. I doubt people will be clicking on Threads You Ignore and Forums You Ignore very often, so these should be on the right and if they end up in the "more" menu on the mobile skin, that shouldn't affect too many people. And since there's already a dedicated Search bar on the right side of that bar, Search doesn't need to be one of the options in that menu at all.


----------



## Fofer

Agreed, all I care most about is Watched Threads and New Posts, the order of the rest (on any skin) doesn't matter to me at all. Those are now buried on the mobile skin where taps and screen space are at a premium.


----------



## hefe

Yes, what Devdog said. It's no better on the right in the desktop anyway.


----------



## Fofer

At least on desktop they are all visible. It almost feels like mobile placement should have priority because that's where the other links get automatically "hidden" for not fitting.


----------



## 2004raptor

Not a big deal but I never got into the yellowness of the display here. I think I had a green theme. Is that no longer an option?


----------



## Mike Lang

As mentioned in other threads, more themes will be coming to TCF Club members.


----------



## 2004raptor

thanks. I haven't seen a thread but knew one was somewhere around here.


----------



## SullyND

It's really amazing how smoothly this went, and how much work you guys are putting in. Thanks David and Mike!


----------



## chicagobrownblue

I don't see a way to not include my signature in a post. 

I also tried to skinny down my signature, but it won't let me because it is too many lines long. But, my current signature is too many lines long ...


----------



## pteronaut

Post counts are increasing in the Testing forum.


----------



## Mike Lang

chicagobrownblue said:


> I don't see a way to not include my signature in a post.
> 
> I also tried to skinny down my signature, but it won't let me because it is too many lines long. But, my current signature is too many lines long ...


In an effort to reduce unnecessary scrolling in this age of viewing on phones, we're trying to reign in long sigs. Vertical orientation does hide them but horizontal doesn't.

Please edit it to fit. Otherwise we'll edit as we see them. Also, Club members do have longer sig limits.

Thanks


----------



## Mike Lang

pteronaut said:


> Post counts are increasing in the Testing forum.


Should be fixed.


----------



## pteronaut

Not sure of the terminology, so I'll detail the issue in an image.


----------



## dswallow

Mike Lang said:


> In an effort to reduce unnecessary scrolling in this age of viewing on phones, we're trying to reign in long sigs. Vertical orientation does hide them but horizontal doesn't.
> 
> Please edit it to fit. Otherwise we'll edit as we see them. Also, Club members do have longer sig limits.
> 
> Thanks


You could phase that in more gently by allowing the oversized signature if it's smaller than the signature it is replacing.


----------



## BrettStah

So here's a bug. I can't paste the text in the below text file within CODE tags and submit the post. Instead, the buttons turn green, and the post never gets posted.

Here's a link to the text file with the code:
https://1drv.ms/t/s!Ap8XYpUhD7_ZnpISY4xlflnfNK5BAA


----------



## David Bott

I think you did not understand that the text menu ONLY affects people using phone and only in portrait mode. As such, seeing that is the least used way people access the site, moving the menu options to the other side again just for that use does not make any sense. Remember after we moved it, people complained they were out of order making no sense that the ignore items were first.

Seeing it is a menu system, we do not have control over each placement of each word or option as they are built our from the software or in this case, a Add-On item.

The more little things we change away from the design of the site, the worse it is when updates come along that could affect such changes we made or mess up the site because of the change we made.

It will be staying like it is as I do not control the Add-On and only have LEFT or RIGHT placement option in the menu area and I do not want to make changes to only have issues down the road. Each change made, we need to remake if the skin needs to change and 2.0 version of Xenfono is in the works.

I did make a request to the developer. But as many requests seem to guy, the developer seems to just not get it done...

[TH] Ignore More [Paid]

"Search" is there because it opens up FULL search with more options.


----------



## Mike Lang

pteronaut said:


> Not sure of the terminology, so I'll detail the issue in an image.
> View attachment 26845


When I click there, I land there.


----------



## pteronaut

It is working correctly now, but not earlier


----------



## krkaufman

pteronaut said:


> Not sure of the terminology, so I'll detail the issue in an image.
> View attachment 26845





Mike Lang said:


> When I click there, I land there.


There may be some confusion in that the XF breadcrumb bar works & displays differently than how it does in Windows. In Windows, the current folder is displayed as the final crumb; in XF, the last crumb is the parent folder (with the current folder listed as a heading beneath the bar).


----------



## hefe

David Bott said:


> I think you did not understand that the text menu ONLY affects people using phone and only in portrait mode. As such, seeing that is the least used way people access the site, moving the menu options to the other side again just for that use does not make any sense.



Since this is the first time we've had a really usable mobile skin, you may want to wait and reassess that. I'm using the mobile version for the first time, perhaps a lot of people are.


----------



## Fofer

I'll bet some folks will soon be using the mobile skin more than the desktop skin, even. Server logs might even show this now.

I agree the toolbar shortcut placement on mobile skin is more important. At least on desktop if we really needed to, we could tweak it ourselves. At least on desktop, we can actually see them all, regardless.


----------



## spartanstew

Fofer said:


> I'll bet some folks will soon be using the mobile skin more than the desktop skin, even.


You're probably right, but I will never understand that. I could never visit a forum on my tiny phone screen - and couldn't imagine typing a post.


----------



## Fofer

Technically speaking there is no "desktop skin" and "mobile skin." There is one skin, and it's got adaptive design for different screen sizes.

And I see now why that toolbar changes the way it does. Shrink your desktop window to be really small, and you'll see it change the order there too.


----------



## David Bott

BrettStah said:


> So here's a bug. I can't paste the text in the below text file within CODE tags and submit the post. Instead, the buttons turn green, and the post never gets posted.
> 
> Here's a link to the text file with the code:
> https://1drv.ms/t/s!Ap8XYpUhD7_ZnpISY4xlflnfNK5BAA


Hi...

Developer tested this in the post testing area and had no issue. He did mention "I know some ad blockers will prevent things to get posted potentially it's a little weird, he may have something in his browser blocking it."

So I am just passing this on that he could not see an issue.



Code:


// ==UserScript==
// @name           TCF Xenforo Open Updated Threads in Tabs
// @description    Open all forum new topics in tabs
// @include        http://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?watched/threads*
// @grant          GM_openInTab
// ==/UserScript==

var newposts = [];
var lnks = document.getElementsByClassName('unreadLink');
for (var i=0; i < lnks.length; i++) {
//  if (/index.php\?.+\/unread/.test(lnks[i].href)) {
    newposts.push(lnks[i].href);
//  }
}

// DON'T DISPLAY IF NO NEW POSTS IN FORUM
if (!newposts.length) return;
//var divs = document.getElementsByClassName('titleBar');
var divs = document.getElementsByClassName('discussionList sectionMain');
var div = divs[0];
var btn = div.insertBefore(document.createElement('BUTTON'), div.firstElementChild);
var t = document.createTextNode("Open all updated threads in tabs");
btn.appendChild(t);
//btn.setAttribute('class','textcontrol');
//btn.setAttribute('href','javascript:void(0);');
//btn.innerHTML = "Open up all updated posts in tabs";
//btn.style.marginRight = '10px';
btn.addEventListener("click",
  function(e) {
    for (var i=0; i < newposts.length; i++) {
      GM_openInTab(newposts[i]);
      e.preventDefault();
    }
  }, false);


----------



## Mike Lang

I can't paste that into a code box either with no adblocker running.

Tried Firefox, Egde, & Chrome.


----------



## dswallow

Mike Lang said:


> I can't paste that into a code box either with no adblockerunning.
> 
> Tried Firefox, Egde, & Chrome.


When I tried pasting that text into CODE tags, I got this after clicking the "More Options..." button.


----------



## kdmorse

Yah, I can't paste that either (regular firefox, plain vanilla firefox, chrome, or ie).

But I suspect it's not the forum directly. I suspect something in the way the form is being encoded is resulting in a string that contains text that is triggering a match to a security filter. (We used to get these all the time elsewhere when people posted quick replies containing SQL statements in code blocks. IPS would trigger on the encoded form as a SQL injection attack.


----------



## Mike Lang

Yep, after more testing this appears to be blocked specifically because it sees it as an attack on the site.


----------



## David Bott

Threads and Forums Ignored are now in the user CP and out of the menu.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

One thing that's been happening lately...not every time, but from time to time...is that when I post a reply, the text persists in the Reply box.


----------



## Fofer

Even after you submit the post?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Fofer said:


> Even after you submit the post?


Yep.

I haven't been able to detect a pattern as to when it does or does not happen. But it does happen sometimes. I have to delete the text from the box to get rid of it (although I suspect it would time out at the usual interval).

When it does happen, I can't see the new post unless I refresh the screen. Then, the new post is there...but the text is still in the Reply box.


----------



## BrettStah

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yep.
> 
> I haven't been able to detect a pattern as to when it does or does not happen. But it does happen sometimes. I have to delete the text from the box to get rid of it (although I suspect it would time out at the usual interval).
> 
> When it does happen, I can't see the new post unless I refresh the screen. Then, the new post is there...but the text is still in the Reply box.


It's probably happening only when what you type is really awesome, so that you can post it again.


----------



## David Bott

BrettStah said:


> It's probably happening only when what you type is really awesome, so that you can post it again.


Ok, now that was funny.


----------



## eddyj

David Bott said:


> Ok, now that was funny.


I had a double post today, where the post did not seem to post, and stayed, so I hit Post again and ended up with two.

But it really was not that good.


----------



## Fofer

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I have to delete the text from the box to get rid of it (although I suspect it would time out at the usual interval).


I haven't seen that happen here. Almost sounds like a browser cache issue? In any case, you can can just ignore it, it'll time out, or type over it the next time you have a reply. Or use this toolbar button:


----------



## kdmorse

Whatever changes led to Watched Threads and New Posts now being the first two items in the mobile view - two thumbs up, it's perfect!


----------



## eddyj

So how do I post a picture using the mobile skin on the iPhone? On the desktop, I can copy the image and paste it into the Reply box, but that does not seem to work on the phone, if I try to copy the picture in the Camera Roll and paste into the Reply box. Am I missing something obvious?


----------



## dswallow

I haven't fully explored the ins and outs, but it's a bit annoying to try to compose two different posts in different windows, one or both with attachments pending and to move around the site in other windows. Not that it's too common doing so, but I did just go through that while posting about that CODE tag issue with a screenshot while I had been preparing something different for another thread.


----------



## David Bott

kdmorse said:


> Whatever changes led to Watched Threads and New Posts now being the first two items in the mobile view - two thumbs up, it's perfect!


We were able to have moved the Ignored Threads and Forums to the user CP area and out of the menu area.


----------



## Mike Lang

eddyj said:


> So how do I post a picture using the mobile skin on the iPhone? On the desktop, I can copy the image and paste it into the Reply box, but that does not seem to work on the phone, if I try to copy the picture in the Camera Roll and paste into the Reply box. Am I missing something obvious?


Type post, click upload a file, choose file from device, icloud, dropbox, whatever, choose thumbnail or full size, click post reply.


----------



## eddyj

Thanks!


----------



## SullyND

On the mobile skin the first post of each page has a ton of extra space. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## eddyj

SullyND said:


> On the mobile skin the first post of each page has a ton of extra space. Anyone else seeing this?


Im seeing that too.


----------



## DevdogAZ

David Bott said:


> I think you did not understand that the text menu ONLY affects people using phone and only in portrait mode. As such, seeing that is the least used way people access the site, moving the menu options to the other side again just for that use does not make any sense. Remember after we moved it, people complained they were out of order making no sense that the ignore items were first.
> 
> Seeing it is a menu system, we do not have control over each placement of each word or option as they are built our from the software or in this case, a Add-On item.
> 
> The more little things we change away from the design of the site, the worse it is when updates come along that could affect such changes we made or mess up the site because of the change we made.
> 
> It will be staying like it is as I do not control the Add-On and only have LEFT or RIGHT placement option in the menu area and I do not want to make changes to only have issues down the road. Each change made, we need to remake if the skin needs to change and 2.0 version of Xenfono is in the works.
> 
> I did make a request to the developer. But as many requests seem to guy, the developer seems to just not get it done...
> 
> [TH] Ignore More [Paid]
> 
> "Search" is there because it opens up FULL search with more options.


Whether the options are justified to the Left or Right of that bar does not matter. The only thing anyone is talking about is the order of the options on that bar. Are you saying that the software does not allow you to determine the order of the options? It won't let you put Watched Threads and New Posts first?

Edit: It looks like maybe it's been fixed. If so, thank you!


----------



## Mike Lang

SullyND said:


> On the mobile skin the first post of each page has a ton of extra space. Anyone else seeing this?


Club members don't see the ad that's normally there.


----------



## SullyND

Mike Lang said:


> Club members don't see the ad that's normally there.


Thanks, that was my guess.


----------



## David Bott

DevdogAZ said:


> Whether the options are justified to the Left or Right of that bar does not matter. The only thing anyone is talking about is the order of the options on that bar. Are you saying that the software does not allow you to determine the order of the options? It won't let you put Watched Threads and New Posts first?
> 
> Edit: It looks like maybe it's been fixed. If so, thank you!


Yes, the ADD-ON that made the Ignore possible only hand options for Left Side of menu or Right Side of menu to place those items. I paid a guy to hack the hack and put it in the user CP area. So yes, it is mute now.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Fofer said:


> I haven't seen that happen here. Almost sounds like a browser cache issue? In any case, you can can just ignore it, it'll time out, or type over it the next time you have a reply. Or use this toolbar button:


Just for kicks, I tried to delete the draft, and it said it had happened...but it hadn't. The Reply box is still populated. It would seem the only way to get rid of it is to select all the text and delete it manually. (Or, presumably, wait it out...what's the timeout period for drafts?)


----------



## eddyj

Bringing this from another thread...



Mike Lang said:


> Check the file size. If it was a full res iPhone pic, it might be above the stated 2MB limit.
> 
> I use a free app called Resize Image that works great for this. Open the image, tap the 2MB preset, & save to photos. The new (duplicate) image will be under 2MB. Upload that one then delete from your phone keeping the hi-res original intact.


What's weird is that they seem to have shown up for a while, from what others have said.


----------



## SullyND

eddyj said:


> What's weird is that they seem to have shown up for a while, from what others have said.


They've always shown up for me, but I've been on mobile, I wonder if that's why (could be cached I guess).


----------



## eddyj

SullyND said:


> They've always shown up for me, but I've been on mobile, I wonder if that's why (could be cached I guess).


They don't show up on mobile for me now.

And from your attaching it, it looks well under the limit.


----------



## eddyj

A little more info on the pictures thing. I can see them fine on the desktop browser, but not on mobile. This might explain why some people are seeing them and some not. Maybe that will give you a hint at where the problem lies.


----------



## Mike Lang

eddyj said:


> A little more info on the pictures thing. I can see them fine on the desktop browser, but not on mobile. This might explain why some people are seeing them and some not. Maybe that will give you a hint at where the problem lies.


After hitting Ctrl + F5? I could see yours on a desktop until I did that then they vanished.
I did a 2.2MB upload test from an iPhone here - test Z

Since it's over 2MB, it _*shouldn't*_ have worked. Now we wait to see if it's still there 3 hours later...
Edit - it actually looks like the software reduced the file size on the fly since it's now under 1MB. If it stays, no idea what went on with yours.


----------



## DevdogAZ

On mobile (iOS), I'm seeing an ad in the first post of a page, which is fine, but the ad is overlapping and hiding part of the post, which is not.


----------



## David Bott

DevdogAZ said:


> On mobile (iOS), I'm seeing an ad in the first post of a page, which is fine, but the ad is overlapping and hiding part of the post, which is not.


Sent to Style developer to look at. Thank you.


----------



## mlsnyc

The Favorites page on my macOS and iOS browser is showing the XenForo icon instead of TCF. Is this something I reset on my phone and Mac or is it an issue with the site? Attached is what I'm seeing.


----------



## Mike Lang

We sent new favicons for upload yesterday.


----------



## rhuntington3

eddyj said:


> A little more info on the pictures thing. I can see them fine on the desktop browser, but not on mobile. This might explain why some people are seeing them and some not. Maybe that will give you a hint at where the problem lies.


I was on desktop, not mobile and could not see the pictures until today when they were rehosted.


----------



## krkaufman

Mike Lang said:


> We sent new favicons for upload yesterday.


I think they just activated in my browser. Instead of the standalone TiVo guy on a transparent background, he now has an orange background.


----------



## laria

eddyj said:


> A little more info on the pictures thing. I can see them fine on the desktop browser, but not on mobile. This might explain why some people are seeing them and some not. Maybe that will give you a hint at where the problem lies.


Mentioned in the original thread too, but they have always been broken for me on desktop. All the vertical space is there for the photo, but it just shows a big grey and white minus sign in the middle.


----------



## David Bott

Sorry to say I really don't know what you are talking about in regards to pictures. Broken, not broken, etc. I am kind of lost as to what you are referring to as I have not seen anything missing or broken.


----------



## Mike Lang

David Bott said:


> Sorry to say I really don't know what you are talking about in regards to pictures. Broken, not broken, etc. I am kind of lost as to what you are referring to as I have not seen anything missing or broken.


He said he uploaded pics from an iPhone in a post that cached but then ended up as broken images.

I used the same method in a test forum post and so far no issues.


----------



## chicagobrownblue

Mike Lang said:


> Please edit it to fit. Otherwise we'll edit as we see them. Thanks


It won't let me edit it:



chicagobrownblue said:


> I also tried to skinny down my signature, but it won't let me because it is too many lines long.


----------



## Mike Lang

chicagobrownblue said:


> It won't let me edit it:


What I mean is edit it to be short enough to fit. 2 lines in the editor window max. Or you can just remove entirely.
Edit - I made it fit...feel free to adjust as desired.


----------



## BrettStah

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Just for kicks, I tried to delete the draft, and it said it had happened...but it hadn't. The Reply box is still populated. It would seem the only way to get rid of it is to select all the text and delete it manually. (Or, presumably, wait it out...what's the timeout period for drafts?)


Delete the actual draft contents yourself, and then click the little floppy disc icon and choose Delete Draft. Then refresh your browser window to confirm it's gone.


----------



## Adam1115

Is ssl in the works? I ask because it was mentioned as a motivating factor in switching software.


----------



## Mike Lang

Rob Helmerichs said:


> what's the timeout period for drafts?)


1 day.


----------



## BrettStah

The pop-up preview when you hover over a thread seems to always show a preview of the original post. I would have guessed that it would preview the first unread post.


----------



## Mike Lang

BrettStah said:


> The pop-up preview when you hover over a thread seems to always show a preview of the original post. I would have guessed that it would preview the first unread post.


No, the point is to inform as to what the thread is about much like the preview for each different forum section does the same.


----------



## hefe

It gets in the way and annoys more than anything. Can it be turned off?


----------



## Mike Lang

It's global...no user preference settings.

I scroll with the cursor in the middle of the page when I don't want them.


----------



## hefe

I find it frustrating to have to avoid rolling the cursor over the area I'm scanning to click. It's not natural for me, and adds nothing but annoyance.


----------



## Mike Lang

But not a bug.


----------



## hefe

I know. Just some user input...


----------



## krkaufman

Mike Lang said:


> But not a bug.


Chuckle.


----------



## spartanstew

BrettStah said:


> The pop-up preview when you hover over a thread seems to always show a preview of the original post. I would have guessed that it would preview the first unread post.


For some reason, I don't get the pop-up (though I'd like to). When I hover over a thread, I get a little pop up that says "go to first unread post"


----------



## hefe

I'd love to trade.


----------



## dswallow

hefe said:


> I find it frustrating to have to avoid rolling the cursor over the area I'm scanning to click. It's not natural for me, and adds nothing but annoyance.


If you use the Stylish plug-in (http://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?threads/so-you-hate-orange.544597/), you can add this css code to hide the popup-on-hover window...



Code:


.xenPreviewTooltip {
    opacity: 0.0;
}


----------



## hefe

Using Stylebot, I'll try it there, thanks.


----------



## JoeKustra

Before jumping into a new post, I used to see if the OP had anything in other posts that might help me, like their hardware or previous "attitude". That was done by clicking on the user's name and then "other posts". Is there still a way to see these posts? I checked the profile but found nothing. Thanks


----------



## krkaufman

JoeKustra said:


> Before jumping into a new post, I used to see if the OP had anything in other posts that might help me, like their hardware or previous "attitude". That was done by clicking on the user's name and then "other posts". Is there still a way to see these posts? I checked the profile but found nothing. Thanks


I used that approach for similar reasons.

It's not as easy as it used to be (unless I'm missing something), but you can still get there. Click on the username to pull up the black pop-up dialog, and then you can left-click (or right-click) on the post-count ("Messages:") to see past posts.

p.s. The user profile page similarly lists the number of messages (posts) for a user, but the value isn't clickable as it is in the pop-up dialog. Perhaps this can be updated to do the same, at some point.


----------



## Mike Lang

JoeKustra said:


> Before jumping into a new post, I used to see if the OP had anything in other posts that might help me, like their hardware or previous "attitude". That was done by clicking on the user's name and then "other posts". Is there still a way to see these posts? I checked the profile but found nothing. Thanks


Click on username then messages number...same thing.


----------



## Mike Lang

krkaufman said:


> p.s. The user profile page similarly lists the number of messages (posts) for a user, but the value isn't clickable as it is in the pop-up dialog. Perhaps this can be updated to do the same, at some point.


Click on the postings tab to get there.


----------



## eddyj

JoeKustra said:


> Before jumping into a new post, I used to see if the OP had anything in other posts that might help me, like their hardware or previous "attitude". That was done by clicking on the user's name and then "other posts". Is there still a way to see these posts? I checked the profile but found nothing. Thanks


Try clicking the number of messages, on the user popup. I think that's what you want?










edit: too slow, but I had a pretty picture!


----------



## krkaufman

Mike Lang said:


> Click on the postings tab to get there.


Indeed. Thanks!


----------



## David Bott

You can also just click the number of posts to the left...


----------



## David Bott

Adam1115 said:


> Is ssl in the works? I ask because it was mentioned as a motivating factor in switching software.


SSL can work, but the issue is that all the ad networks do not support SSL. If I were to force it, I would loose almost 50% of the ad placements which pay for the site.


----------



## dswallow

David Bott said:


> SSL can work, but the issue is that all the ad networks do not support SSL. If I were to force it, I would loose almost 50% of the ad placements which pay for the site.


Make it work just for TCF Club Members.


----------



## BrettStah

David Bott said:


> SSL can work, but the issue is that all the ad networks do not support SSL. If I were to force it, I would loose almost 50% of the ad placements which pay for the site.


With so many sites moving to SSL by default now, I'm surprised to hear that so many ad networks haven't quickly added support.


----------



## hefe

dswallow said:


> If you use the Stylish plug-in (http://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?threads/so-you-hate-orange.544597/), you can add this css code to hide the popup-on-hover window...
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> .xenPreviewTooltip {
> opacity: 0.0;
> }





hefe said:


> Using Stylebot, I'll try it there, thanks.


Ah, very good. I couldn't figure the syntax before, but this works, thanks.


----------



## David Bott

dswallow said:


> Make it work just for TCF Club Members.


No way to force SSL on a group. Seeing we are behind a cloud firewall, I even have to turn it on there to force it as it needs to pass through the cloud firewall. So no way at all to set SSL for a group.


----------



## dswallow

David Bott said:


> No way to force SSL on a group. Seeing we are behind a cloud firewall, I even have to turn it on there to force it as it needs to pass through the cloud firewall. So no way at all to set SSL for a group.


I was figuring you'd enable it for all, then if the connection is over SSL it'd require a login and confirm it's a TCF member, otherwise would redirect to non-SSL. Probably would require a little effort on scripting some of that since it's probably a little beyond what might have been considered as a possible site-chosen method.


----------



## Mike Lang

spartanstew said:


> Seems like all the youtube videos that were previously embedded in posts aren't any longer.


Should be fixed now.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Is there a posts per page setting? 
If not, will there be one?


----------



## Mike Lang

Xenforo doesn't support custom user post per page settings. It breaks the permalinks.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DUDE_NJX said:


> Is there a posts per page setting?
> If not, will there be one?


No, and no. The 20-per-page is baked into the software.


----------



## Fofer

Can the number of _threads_ per page be increased to 25 or 30? (Xenforo's admin page has a forum-wide setting for this.)


----------



## hefe

Ack! Who put the gradients back in the thread title bars!? Yuck.


----------



## Adam1115

David Bott said:


> SSL can work, but the issue is that all the ad networks do not support SSL. If I were to force it, I would loose almost 50% of the ad placements which pay for the site.


I don't personally care if the forum is encrypted, but I do cringe when sending TCF my password on a non-ssl form. I would think the login credentials and cookie validation should all happen encrypted if nothing else.


----------



## David Bott

hefe said:


> Ack! Who put the gradients back in the thread title bars!? Yuck.


To each their own. This is how it was on the old site and others mentioned it was not correct here. So we just adjusted it like we have been other things as we move along.


----------



## markp99

hefe said:


> Ack! Who put the gradients back in the thread title bars!? Yuck.


Come over to the Purple side; much less glaring with a light grey gradient.


----------



## hefe

I was hoping it was an inadvertent mistake. I'm already purple, except where gradients mess that up.


----------



## Fofer

To clarify for those following along though, you're "already purple" via a browser-side CSS tweak of your own.

That's different from the "Purple side" markp99 was referring to, a skin choice made available via TCF Club subscription.


----------



## hefe

Indeed. And I figured out the gradient issue, so I'm good. :thumbsup:

And I did say purple, but really it's closer to a blue that I find more pleasant.


----------



## David Bott

Not the thread for it guys as the posts are not on bugs.


----------



## Fofer

I noticed you removed references to "News Feed" (and checkboxes for the same) when ignoring a thread. :up:

Not a big deal, but the pop-up menu that appears at the bottom of this page still references "Ignore on News Feed" though:


----------



## danm628

An odd bug...

Occasionally when clicking on a link to a thread in the new forum I get a screen with the not allowed to do that or not logged in error. At that point any link I click will give that error. I have to quit Chrome and restart. Once I do that things work correctly until it occurs again. It may be an hour later or ten minutes later. 

I started seeing this today. Windows 8.1 with Chrome. I'm using TLS to connect.


----------



## Mike Lang

danm628 said:


> An odd bug...
> 
> Occasionally when clicking on a link to a thread in the new forum I get a screen with the not allowed to do that or not logged in error. At that point any link I click will give that error. I have to quit Chrome and restart. Once I do that things work correctly until it occurs again. It may be an hour later or ten minutes later.
> 
> I started seeing this today. Windows 8.1 with Chrome. I'm using TLS to connect.


Sounds like a browser/cookie issue not staying logged in. Log out, clear cookies, login with "stay logged in" box checked.


----------



## Fofer

danm628 said:


> An odd bug...
> 
> Occasionally when clicking on a link to a thread in the new forum I get a screen with the not allowed to do that or not logged in error. At that point any link I click will give that error. I have to quit Chrome and restart. Once I do that things work correctly until it occurs again. It may be an hour later or ten minutes later.
> 
> I started seeing this today. Windows 8.1 with Chrome. I'm using TLS to connect.


I started seeing that shortly after I changed my browser's toolbar bookmark to *https*://www.tivocommunity.com. I'd connect fine, but clicking on a thread title, or the TCF logo, would give me the login screen. I'd log in, check the box, and it would connect. But then later the login screen would appear again.

I've changed my browser's toolbar bookmark back to *http*://www.tivocommunity.com and haven't seen the issue since.


----------



## Ruth

dthmj said:


> In the old software I could click on the number of replies in the thread list and get a list of people that replied to that thread. . Is there a way to do that with the new software?





Mike Lang said:


> Separate plug in (and not free) but being looked at.





David Bott said:


> Sorry, it is not part of the software and is a $10US addition. Not sure it really gets used enough.


If this is still being considered, I want to let you know that I loved this feature and used it all the time, and would be thrilled to see it added.

I also like the pop-up preview of the thread contents! :thumbsup:


----------



## danm628

Mike Lang said:


> Sounds like a browser/cookie issue not staying logged in. Log out, clear cookies, login with "stay logged in" box checked.


I had both www.tivocommunity.com and tivocommunity.com cookies. I wonder if it was getting confused by that. Deleted them and logged back in and I have only www.tivocommunity.com cookies now.

I'll let you know if the error still occurs.


----------



## eddyj

danm628 said:


> I had both www.tivocommunity.com and tivocommunity.com cookies. I wonder if it was getting confused by that. Deleted them and logged back in and I have only www.tivocommunity.com cookies now.
> 
> I'll let you know if the error still occurs.


I was getting not allowed errors and login problems when I tried HTTPS. Most stuff would work, but then it would get confused. I think for some things it was still trying the non-HTTPS version, and because the cookie was HTTPS, it would not work (does that even make sense). After enough errors, I just gave up and went back to plain HTTP.


----------



## dthmj

Ruth said:


> If this is still being considered, I want to let you know that I loved this feature and used it all the time, and would be thrilled to see it added.
> 
> I also like the pop-up preview of the thread contents!


I've missed this feature this week.

I'll give you another $10.


----------



## krkaufman

The "live search" as you type in your search keyword is a neat feature; however, it produces erroneous results if you're trying to search within a single thread (i.e. have already selected the "Search this thread only" box). Additionally, it seems like the live search produces results from across all forums, even if the "Search this forum only" button is selected, as well.

Seems buggy, if not an actual bug.

p.s. Referring to typing in the 'Search' field on the menu bar...


----------



## David Bott

https and http are treated as two separate sites in a browser and cookie. Seeing that all the links on the site are set to NOT use https, if you start with https and then click a link, you are taken to http and not https. As such, your cookie is not set and thus you are not logged in and have the permission error.


----------



## David Bott

krkaufman said:


> The "live search" as you type in your search keyword is a neat feature; however, it produces erroneous results if you're trying to search within a single thread (i.e. have already selected the "Search this thread only" box). Additionally, it seems like the live search produces results from across all forums, even if the "Search this forum only" button is selected, as well.
> 
> Seems buggy, if not an actual bug.
> 
> p.s. Referring to typing in the 'Search' field on the menu bar...
> 
> View attachment 26994​


Not a bug, it is a site wide drop down for threads with the words in the title. It is made for finding threads.


----------



## eddyj

David Bott said:


> https and http are treated as two separate sites in a browser and cookie. Seeing that all the links on the site are set to NOT use https, if you start with https and then click a link, you are taken to http and not https. As such, your cookie is not set and thus you are not logged in and have the permission error.


Yeah, that seems to be what happens. So, is there a "correct" way to use HTPPS?


----------



## David Bott

Nope....You can not as the site is not set to use https.


----------



## eddyj

David Bott said:


> Nope....You can not as the site is not set to use https.


OK, thanks. I thought I had read that it was available for Club members, but maybe I misunderstood what I read.


----------



## BrettStah

It would seem to be a simple task for another script that would just change all hrefs that start with http to https.


----------



## David Bott

Yes, it would and can. The issue is also we use a Cloud Firewall that needs to match http or https and you set the firewall to use one or the other as the certificates need to match.


----------



## danm628

Since logging out, clearing cookies and logging back in the HTTPS connection is working for me. 

If I run into an error again I'll just switch back to HTTP.


----------



## David Bott

Ruth said:


> If this is still being considered, I want to let you know that I loved this feature and used it all the time, and would be thrilled to see it added.
> 
> I also like the pop-up preview of the thread contents! :thumbsup:





dthmj said:


> I've missed this feature this week.
> 
> I'll give you another $10.


Ok, it is not apparent, but if you click on the number of replies you can now see who replied.


----------



## David Bott

And if you click on the number of posts in the popup for the member, you will see all of that members posts in just that thread.


----------



## Fofer

danm628 said:


> Since logging out, clearing cookies and logging back in the HTTPS connection is working for me.
> 
> If I run into an error again I'll just switch back to HTTP.


I tried that too. Worked for a little bit. And then as soon as I clicked "Home" on the upper left, it prompted me to log in again.


----------



## eddyj

Fofer said:


> I tried that too. Worked for a little bit. And then as soon as I clicked "Home" on the upper left, it prompted me to log in again.


That's what was happening to me, it would work sometimes for a bit, but not for everything.


----------



## jsmeeker

Ruth said:


> If this is still being considered, I want to let you know that I loved this feature and used it all the time, and would be thrilled to see it added.
> 
> I also like the pop-up preview of the thread contents! :thumbsup:


The coolest part of that feature wasn't just the list of people that posted, but how many TIMES they had posted in that thread. I didn't use it that often, but it could be an interesting data point within a discussion.


----------



## BrettStah

Fofer said:


> I tried that too. Worked for a little bit. And then as soon as I clicked "Home" on the upper left, it prompted me to log in again.





eddyj said:


> That's what was happening to me, it would work sometimes for a bit, but not for everything.


Yeah, that's what I think a script could easily update when the page loads.


----------



## Fofer

jsmeeker said:


> The coolest part of that feature wasn't just the list of people that posted, but how many TIMES they had posted in that thread. I didn't use it that often, but it could be an interesting data point within a discussion.


I think the coolest part was being able to click THAT number, for a quick-and-easy search to display that person's posts, within that thread.


----------



## Fofer

BrettStah said:


> Yeah, that's what I think a script could easily update when the page loads.


Agreed. And if/once that userscript is available, I'll switch back to https


----------



## krkaufman

David Bott said:


> Not a bug, it is a site wide drop down for threads with the words in the title. It is made for finding threads.


Yeah, I understand its purpose; the behavior just seems misguided when either of the "search just this" options are selected.

No worries. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## BrettStah

Fofer said:


> Agreed. And if/once that userscript is available, I'll switch back to https


I found a script that does it for ALL hrefs (haven't tested it yet)- I'm trying to tweak it to only work for hrefs that contain "tivocommunity.com".


----------



## eddyj

BrettStah said:


> I found a script that does it for ALL hrefs (haven't tested it yet)- I'm trying to tweak it to only work for hrefs that contain "tivocommunity.com".


Yeah, I remember some kind of HTTPS everywhere script a while back, but it caused lots of issues.



eddyj said:


> Yeah, I remember some kind of HTTPS everywhere script a while back, but it caused lots of issues.


And we should probably move the script discussion to the javascript thread.


----------



## Ruth

David Bott said:


> And if you click on the number of posts in the popup for the member, you will see all of that members posts in just that thread.


Perfect! Thank you so much!


----------



## danm628

Fofer said:


> I tried that too. Worked for a little bit. And then as soon as I clicked "Home" on the upper left, it prompted me to log in again.


Home is a http link. Forums, Members, and Help are all https links.

I'm sure I'll click on a http link at some point and give up on using https. I was just hoping to use it when I'm on a public WiFi.


----------



## eddyj

danm628 said:


> Home is a http link. Forums, Members, and Help are all https links.
> 
> I'm sure I'll click on a http link at some point and give up on using https. I was just hoping to use it when I'm on a public WiFi.


I did set up 2-factor authentication, to make up for not using HTTPS.


----------



## SullyND

I love how the site automatically shows text instead of URLs - it doesn't seem to do that in links to threads. Any way to fix that?

e.g.



dandrewk said:


> FYI, there is a dedicated thread for the Bolt:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?threads/chevy-bolt-electric-vehicle.535849/


----------



## Mike Lang

Lose the http://


----------



## spartanstew

www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?threads/chevy-bolt-electric-vehicle.535849/


----------



## spartanstew

Nope


----------



## Mike Lang

Chevy Bolt (Electric Vehicle)


----------



## Mike Lang

I can get it to sometimes work and sometimes not. Not sure what the trigger is. You can copy/paste a forum title to make it always work.


----------



## ThAbtO

I have just noticed my signature is missing (since the move/update of TCF.)


----------



## Mike Lang

ThAbtO said:


> I have just noticed my signature is missing (since the move/update of TCF.)


You can add it here - http://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?account/signature


----------



## pteronaut

Any chance of an image resizing mod like the one used on the old board?


----------



## Fofer

I'll second that suggestion. I'm seeing iPhone screenshots posted (from a Retina screen) to TCF and they're tremendously large.


----------



## HerronScott

BrettStah said:


> The pop-up preview when you hover over a thread seems to always show a preview of the original post. I would have guessed that it would preview the first unread post.


I'm not seeing this in either IE11 or Edge on Windows 10? And did someone also mention a preview for a forum? I only get links to go to the first unread message on the title of the thread.

Scott


----------



## Mike Lang

Forum previews are off for the time being. 

Someone please link to a post with an oversized image.


----------



## Fofer

Mike Lang said:


> Someone please link to a post with an oversized image.


#2405


----------



## Fofer

This one too: #3113


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Both of those images are scaled to fit (barely!) in my browser window...


----------



## spartanstew

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Both of those images are scaled to fit (barely!) in my browser window...


Yep, mine too.


----------



## Fofer

Perhaps they should be scaled down further then that though, because they're tremendous and require lots of scrolling just to view them.


----------



## spartanstew

Perhaps, but it's still less scrolling than reading one of Ereth's posts.


----------



## krkaufman

Fofer said:


> Perhaps they should be scaled down further then that though, because they're tremendous and require lots of scrolling just to view them.


I suspect that they're scaled horizontally only. There might be value in specifying a max height, as well.


----------



## Mike Lang

Yeah this huge image I embedded both scales down as well as gives the option to view full size... test Z

2,448px × 3,263px (scaled to 1,692px × 2,255px)


----------



## mtnagel

What happened to the "watched threads" link being the first on the mobile site?


----------



## Fofer

It's still appearing first for me:


----------



## Mike Lang

mtnagel said:


> What happened to the "watched threads" link being the first on the mobile site?


It still is on both my iPhone & iPad.


----------



## Inundated

Fofer said:


> It's still appearing first for me:


Still appearing this way for me, too.

I have no idea what "Spy" is, though.


----------



## Fofer

Mike Lang said:


> Yeah this huge image I embedded both scales down as well as gives the option to view full size... test Z
> 
> 2,448px × 3,263px (scaled to 1,692px × 2,255px)


I took this screenshot on an iPhone, and uploaded it to Imgur, to embed in a post here:










View this post on a desktop browser. Should the pic be that large?


----------



## Fofer

Here's the same image as attached via Tapatalk.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

It's not the same image...it's smaller.


----------



## mtnagel

When I rotate my phone "watched forums" is first. Guess you don't like people with small screens (iPhone SE). If you can't fix it, I'll probably go back to Tapatalk.


----------



## Mike Lang

Fofer said:


> I took this screenshot on an iPhone, and uploaded it to Imgur, to embed in a post here:
> 
> View this post on a desktop browser. Should the pic be that large?


You can skip the step of using Imgur to embed.
I'm guessing it scales for horizontal, but I haven't found a setting to adjust it.


----------



## Fofer

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's not the same image...it's smaller.


It was the same image on my phone. I just used different methods to embed it in my post.


----------



## Inundated

mtnagel said:


> When I rotate my phone "watched threads" is first. Guess you don't like people with small screens (iPhone SE). If you can't fix it, I'll probably go back to Tapatalk.


It shows up first on my Moto G 1st Gen, in portrait, and I am pretty sure that my screen is not larger than the SE.

I could be wrong, though.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Fofer said:


> It was the same image on my phone. I just used different methods to embed it in my post.


But the images in the thread are very different. The first one is a 1242x2208 png, and scaled down to fit. The second is a 576x1024 jpg, and displayed full-size.


----------



## Fofer

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But the images in the thread are very different. The first one is a 1242x2208 png, and scaled down to fit. The second is a 576x1024 jpg, and displayed full-size.


Yes, but I didn't do any resizing myself. Tapatalk did.


----------



## Fofer

Mike Lang said:


> You can skip the step of using Imgur to embed.


Gotcha. But here's the same source image, uploaded/attached via Xenforo using a desktop browser:


----------



## Mike Lang

Yes, they're very tall.


----------



## Fofer

I guess it can't be fixed by Xenforo then. I will just start manually resizing before I upload, if I remember. 
(We didn't have to do this before on vBulletin.)


----------



## pteronaut

Fofer said:


> This one too: #3113


This is how that picture appears on Firefox, maximized, 1920 x 1200 resolution.
(Don't worry, I resized it to 50%)









A quick googling found this mod at xenforo.com: Image Resizer


----------



## astrohip

pteronaut said:


> Any chance of an image resizing mod like the one used on the old board?





Fofer said:


> I'll second that suggestion. I'm seeing iPhone screenshots posted (from a Retina screen) to TCF and they're tremendously large.


I just came here to post the same thing. Images are scaled to fit width, but not height. Very VERY annoying.


krkaufman said:


> I suspect that they're scaled horizontally only. There might be value in specifying a max height, as well.


Yes, please. All images should be scaled to fit on the screen in their entirety, both dimensions.


----------



## Mike Lang

pteronaut said:


> A quick googling found this mod at xenforo.com: Image Resizer


That's the one I sent David this morning


----------



## spartanstew

astrohip said:


> I just came here to post the same thing. Images are scaled to fit width, but not height. Very VERY annoying.


I guess I'm ignorant on this, but why is it annoying? I scroll through threads anyway to get to the next post, what does another couple of inches matter. And when I had 50 posts per page, it was even more scrolling - but like most people, I liked that.


----------



## laria

I find it annoying to not be able to see the whole image at once... or at least most of it.


----------



## brianp6621

laria said:


> I find it annoying to not be able to see the whole image at once... or at least most of it.


Exactly, scrolling past content you have already read or don't want to read is one thing as that content can be digested (or not) line by line. But a picture is essentially 1 piece of content that you need to view all at once for easy absorption. Having to scroll to interpret the whole picture is certainly not ideal.


----------



## bsnelson

It seemed like I was able to "stay encrypted" early on after the conversion, but now, if I try to use https, it only works on that page, other links from there are unsecured. 

Possibly related: the forum list pages seem to lose formatting (are text only) when I attempt https. 

Brad


----------



## Mike Lang

bsnelson said:


> It seemed like I was able to "stay encrypted" early on after the conversion, but now, if I try to use https, it only works on that page, other links from there are unsecured.
> 
> Possibly related: the forum list pages seem to lose formatting (are text only) when I attempt https.
> 
> Brad





David Bott said:


> Nope....You can not as the site is not set to use https.


----------



## BrettStah

bsnelson said:


> It seemed like I was able to "stay encrypted" early on after the conversion, but now, if I try to use https, it only works on that page, other links from there are unsecured.
> 
> Possibly related: the forum list pages seem to lose formatting (are text only) when I attempt https.
> 
> Brad


On a device with a browser that supports tampermonkey or greasemonkey type user scripts, fourohfour posted a small script in the "JavaScript gurus" thread that updstes all "http" forum links to "https" if you start out visiting the forum via https.


----------



## tim1724

Making the site work well over SSL is something that should probably happen sooner rather than later. Google is about to force the issue in new versions of Chrome next year: Google's Chrome Hackers Are About to Upend Your Idea of Web Security


----------



## BrettStah

If possible (I'm not familiar with how easily forum software such as Xenforo allows for this), I'd recommend just making all links to other forum pages be relative links. That should allow folks to browse via HTTPS or HTTP without issue. Better yet would be an automatic redirect to the HTTPS site, though.


----------



## bsnelson

I'm still pretty sure that https worked at least for a while, but no worries, it's not the end of the world  Still loving the new software! 

Brad


----------



## dthmj

Since this evening, the images seemed to be resized better.

Thank you!


----------



## Mike Lang

We're still working on it but there's hope.


----------



## BrettStah

Is there a way to tweak the search results to return by most recently updated threads, instead of by thread creation date? I think someone else mentioned this. I'm not sure which add-on for searching is in use here... I figured maybe there's some advanced setting or tweak that makes this possible - to me at least, that type of order of results makes the most sense.


----------



## Mike Lang

Not that I've found so far.


----------



## Mike Lang

OK, images should now be scaling much better. 

On both mobile or desktop, you can click to enlarge. 

It may not be 100% optimal if you have an abnormally small or large desktop resolution but it's better than we had.


----------



## Fofer

Thank you!


----------



## cl8855

not exactly a bug per se, but I am getting 20-50% cpu use and memory growing up to 1.7gb on my iexplore process with just this site open and taking no action, looks like a memory leak somewhere plus ads going crazy?


----------



## BrettStah

I'm sporadically seeing this pop-up - not very often at all, maybe just a few times over the span of the past week or two:


----------



## krkaufman

BrettStah said:


> I'm sporadically seeing this pop-up - not very often at all, maybe just a few times over the span of the past week or two:
> 
> (image)


I've been seeing it, as well, and I assume it has to do with the new Xenforo forum's "save Draft to cloud" mechanism combined with a sketchy Internet connection.

Can you say whether you're seeing it randomly or when you're in the midst of composing a post?


----------



## BrettStah

krkaufman said:


> I've been seeing it, as well, and I assume it has to do with the new Xenforo forum's "save Draft to cloud" mechanism combined with a sketchy Internet connection.
> 
> Can you say whether you're seeing it randomly or when you're in the midst of composing a post?


Now that you mention it, it's been while I'm typing a reply/post every time, I think.


----------



## mtnagel

I've seen something similar, but I don't think the words were the same. Closing it allowed me to continue doing what I was doing.


----------



## krkaufman

I've been getting this occasionally when hitting the site; I assume it's some malware slipping through in the advertising. (Maybe 3 times total since the overhaul.)








​


----------



## David Bott

Where are you seeing that?


----------



## krkaufman

David Bott said:


> Where are you seeing that?


I couldn't say exactly. The attached image opens as a new tab within Chrome.


----------



## krkaufman

krkaufman said:


> I couldn't say exactly. The attached image opens as a new tab within Chrome.


Just happened, again. The above "Urgent Chrome update" page is its own tab, in between tabs that had been opened for the 'Bolt Deals' and 'Cheapest Way to Get All-In' threads, though I expect the specific threads are incidental.

edit: p.s. I've also found that my Chrome "New Tab" page has become corrupted, possibly related to the above. (see this description for details) I had to clear my browser cache to return to normal.


----------



## Inundated

Google Groups


----------



## astrohip

Bug?


----------



## Mike Lang

Thread?


----------



## DevdogAZ

astrohip said:


> Bug?
> View attachment 27224





Mike Lang said:


> Thread?


I've seen that happen pretty much every time I post.

Edit: It even did it on this post:


----------



## Fofer

I'm not seeing that:










Perhaps this discrepancy is due to ignored posts/users?


----------



## kdmorse

Seems to happen whenever you do (what used to be called) a Quick Reply. Since it just dynamically adds the new post without refreshing the entire page, so I can easily imagine the # of posts counter not being incremented in that case.


----------



## Mike Lang

In that case not a bug unless you refresh the page and it's still off.


----------



## Inundated

I have seen this, but it's always right after I posted something, and refreshing the thread fixes it every time.


----------



## BrettStah

Wasn't "Watched Threads" the left-most item?


----------



## danm628

BrettStah said:


> Wasn't "Watched Threads" the left-most item?


I've always seen it on the right side.


----------



## laria

It's been where it is right now for a number of weeks, my muscle memory tells me so.


----------



## BrettStah

Ah, OK. It's weird. On my iPhone it's first item from the left. But as the screenshot above shows, on my iPad it's the fourth item over. And if you look at Doug Swallow's screenshot in the aw snap pop thread, it's the left-most item on a desktop browser:


----------



## BrettStah

OK, so in landscape mode on my iPad I get the order shown in my screenshot. In portrait, the first item is Watched Forums, followed by Watched Threads.


----------



## Mike Lang

You have to understand how Xenforo mobile works. For example, if you rotate an iPad, things move around and more options appear.


----------



## BrettStah

Mike Lang said:


> You have to understand how Xenforo mobile works. For example, if you rotate an iPad, things move around and more options appear.


Yeah, I figured that out not long ago.


----------



## BrettStah

It seems like an odd way of handling things - instead of taking items that can't fit from the right, it takes them from the left.


----------



## dswallow

BrettStah said:


> Ah, OK. It's weird. On my iPhone it's first item from the left. But as the screenshot above shows, on my iPad it's the fourth item over. And if you look at Doug Swallow's screenshot in the aw snap pop thread, it's the left-most item on a desktop browser:


My Stylish theme for TCF/XenForo moves them to the better ordering. 

TiVoCommunity XenForo Theme Customization - Themes and Skins for Tivocommunity - userstyles.org


----------



## krkaufman

Possibly a new one... *Cancelling an Edit of a post leaves a zombie draft edit behind. *(Though I can't say if there's a timeout on the zombie draft.)

e.g. If I choose to 'Edit' a previous post but then reconsider... I choose 'Cancel' and am returned to the thread page. However, if I then come back a bit later and click 'Edit' again, my previous draft edit is pulled-up rather than the text from original post, ready for editing.

Give it a try:

Edit
Select all text and replace with 'Bugger!'
Cancel
Edit
I expect you'll just see "Bugger!" rather than the OP text on the followup edit.

As a workaround, I've found selecting the 'More Options...' button from the 'Edit Post' overlay dialog (rather than selecting 'Cancel') and then closing the browser tab, or just leaving the 'Edit Post' page, is an effective cancellation. The draft edit is discarded through this alternate approach.

edit: p.s. Note that the 'Save Draft' and 'Delete Draft' options aren't available from the 'Edit Post' overlay dialog or page. Not really sure how they'd apply given the context, as the original text comes into play.

edit: p.p.s. Shouldn't the 'Cancel' button be available from the 'Edit Post' page? (So long as it doesn't operate the way the current 'Cancel' button does.)


----------



## Fofer

There is a timeout (24 hours, I believe) on the "zombie draft."

So just ignore it.


----------



## krkaufman

Fofer said:


> There is a timeout (24 hours, I believe) on the "zombie draft."
> 
> So just ignore it.


As detailed, you can't really "ignore it" if you're looking to return and make some other, unrelated edits to the original post, and don't feel like waiting 24 hours. The workaround I posted allows for doing so.

And the software needs to be fixed, as this is a different issue from the cloud drafts being saved for new posts. Or we can just redefine the word 'Cancel', I suppose.


----------



## krkaufman

p.s. If saving edit drafts to the cloud is the desired behavior (regardless of the 'Cancel' button functionality issue), then it should be noted that the 'Edit Post' page accessed via the 'More Options...' button does NOT have the cloud save capability enabled.


----------



## krkaufman

FYI... Vigilink is messing-up the following URL when posted as normal text or even if tagged as a URL...


Code:


https://my.vudu.com/redeem.html?pn=moviecredits

... redirecting the "https my" to "http www"


----------



## BrettStah

Reminder for folks that viglink can be disabled (per user, per browser, so you may have to do this in multiple places):
Opt Out of VigLink


----------



## krkaufman

VUDU - Promotion Redemption


BrettStah said:


> Reminder for folks that viglink can be disabled (per user, per browser, so you may have to do this in multiple places):
> Opt Out of VigLink


Heh, I "knew" this many weeks back when it was previously discussed, but I'd since forgotten and my browser had been cleared, requiring a refresh of the opt-out.

(Still need to keep the URL 'CODE'ed, though, expecting few to have opted out.)

p.s. THANKS.


----------

